# Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten



## Ralle 24 (23. März 2013)

An einem Gewässer bei uns wurde durch den Verein das Angeln in Tarnklamotten verboten. Es ist zwar weiter erlaubt, mit einer Tarnjacke oder einer Tarnhose zu fischen, nur eine komplette Tarnausrüstung ist nicht mehr erlaubt.

Das wurde auf der jetzigen JHV beschlossen.

Das Gewässer hat rundum einen stark frequentierten Wanderweg. Passanten haben sich wohl über die "militärisch" gekleideten Personen gewundert, in einem Fall wohl sogar die Polizei informiert, weil sie an irgendeine Aktion mit rechtsradikalem/militärischen Hintergrund geglaubt haben. 

An den Vereinsvorstand sind wohl auch Beschwerden gerichtet worden, weil sich manche Spaziergänger angesichts der vollgetarnten Gestalten unwohl fühlten. 

Genaues weiß ich da aber nicht.

Jedenfalls wurde die Sache auf der HV zur Abstimmung gebracht und wohl mit über 70 % Zustimmung verboten.
Die Karpfenangler laufen jetzt Amok, weil die es in der Mehrzahl sind, die so gekleidet am Wasser saßen. 

Mich würde mal interessieren was ihr darüber denkt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ich denke:

1. Ist heut schon der 1. April?|kopfkrat

2. Selbst in den Städten rennen Leute mit Tarnklamotten rum und niemanden stört es.:g

3. Auf Grundlage welchen Gesetzes soll man Leuten ihre Kleidung vorschreiben?
Nur weil sie anderen missfällt?
Und wie geht es dann weiter?
Dem nächsten gefallen Leute mit bestimmten anderen Merkmalen nicht usw.....hatten wir alles schon!


#q


----------



## Aal Glöckchen (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

hab noch nie so einen bockmist gehört was ist das den für eine abstimmung gewesen? 
schade das sich der verein mit sowas befassen muss bzw. das er überhaupt auf sowas eingeht...
unglaublich!!!!

man könnte wirkich denken es wäre der 1 april...


----------



## zandernase (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> An den Vereinsvorstand sind wohl auch Beschwerden gerichtet worden, weil sich manche Spaziergänger angesichts der vollgetarnten Gestalten unwohl fühlten.



komisch, bei mir ists eher umgedreht. ich fühl mich bei den ganzen Spaziergängern immer unwohl...

was kommt den als nächstes? leuchtweste mit beschriftung vorne und hinten: "Achtung Angler!"?

Gruß ZN


----------



## Taxidermist (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ich mag keine Frauen mit blond gefärbten Haaren,da muss ich mal zum Bürgermeister und anfragen, ob man dass nicht verbieten kann!
Also Betretungsverbot für blond Gefärbte, ab Ortsschild!

Jürgen


----------



## Lenzibald (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Servus.
Also wenn der Verein das beschließt wirds dann wohl auch so sein. Der Teich oder das Gewässer gehört dem Verein oder zumindest hat er es gepachtet und somit kann er seine Vorschriften erlassen wie er will solange sie Gesetzeskonform sind. Wenn ihr Abends in eine Disco wollt da gibts auch Kleidervorschriften an die sich jeder halten muß. Obs Sinnvoll ist darüber kann man streiten. Fakt ist jedenfalls wenn man einem Verein beitritt muß man sich an die Statuten halten.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## inselkandidat (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

haha, würds glatt drauf ankommen lassen... Mich in voller Tarnmontur werfen und auf dem Rücken der Schriftzug in Signalfarbe" Bin ein harmloser Angler" haha....
Selten so ein Schwachsinn gehört..


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ziemlich übel das man sogar ne Kleidervorschrift am Wasser einhalten muss.
Ich persönlich han zwar keine Flecktarn Bekleidung am Wasser an, finde es aber ne Frechheit das den Anglern vorzuschreiben was sie anzuziehen haben.


----------



## Gondoschir (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Sowas bekräftigt mich mal wieder in meiner Aussage, dass Vereine und Verbände mich mal kreuzweise können.
Wenn ihr weiterhin gewillt seid, solche Machenschaften durch eure Mitgliedsbeiträge zu unterstützen, dann mal ran. :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> Also wenn der Verein das beschließt wirds dann wohl auch so sein. Der Teich oder das Gewässer gehört dem Verein oder zumindest hat er es gepachtet und somit kann er seine Vorschriften erlassen wie er will solange sie *Gesetzeskonform* sind.



Einer Überprüfung würde solch ein willkürliches Verbot aber sicher nicht standhalten.
Zu persönlicher Freiheit gehört auch die freie Klamottenwahl und keine Kleiderordnung und sollte man das dann nicht als Diskriminierung von Randgruppen auslegen?|kopfkrat



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> An den Vereinsvorstand sind wohl auch Beschwerden gerichtet worden, weil  sich manche Spaziergänger angesichts der vollgetarnten Gestalten *unwohl fühlten*.



*Es gibt Leute die fühlen sich in der Gegenwart von Hunden, Katzen, Pferden, S-Bahnen, Autos, Rasenmäher und popelnder Kleinkinder unwohl!

Sollen wir alles verbieten um es allen recht zu machen?*


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ich glaube nicht das dieses Verbot rechtlichen Bestand hätte wenn denn ein Angler den Mumm in den Knochen hätte das vor Gericht zu bringen.
Hier wird mal mindenstens ein in der Verfassung garantiertes Grundrecht verletzt.

Aber: ich werde irgendwie das gefühl nicht los das diese Sache mal wieder irgendwie aus dem Ruder läuft und gleich wieder ganz allgemein gegen Vorstände, VDSF usw gemeckert wird.

Edit: schon passiert... Und keiner zieht mal diese EINE Möglichkeit in Betracht:

Dabei sind die Mitgleider doch selbst schuld: wieviele Mitgieder vom Verein waren den auf der JHV? 
Garantiert doch mal wieder nur ein geringer Prozentsatz, die nicht "da gewesenen" regen sich aber jetzt über den Beschluß auf - jedenfalls hat das für mich den Anschein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Seid froh, solange noch nur bestimmte Arten von Klamotten verboten werden und noch nicht vorgeschrieben, was ihr anzuziehen habt - Vereins/Verbandsuniform zwangsweise 
;-))

Helmpflicht, weil man am Wasser ausrutschen kann wäre auch sinnvoll....
Kettenhandschuhe, damit man sich nicht verletzt beim Fische ausnehmen....
Und ne Krawatte, um nicht (Ex)Blockwarten, (ex)IM`s, Tierschützern/rechtlern und unterbeschäftigten halbverganen Lehrersgattinnen mit Doppelnamen sowie Spaziergängern negativ aufzufallen


----------



## Norge Fan (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Schon witzig womit sich die Leute so befassen . 

Unabhängig davon, manchmal sehen diese besagten Klamotten wirklich nicht nach Angler aus. Gerade im Ausland schauen die Leute schon mal ein bissel komisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Dabei sind die Mitgleider doch selbst schuld: wieviele Mitgieder vom Verein waren den auf der JHV?
> Garantiert doch mal wieder nur ein geringer Prozentsatz, die nicht "da gewesenen" regen sich aber jetzt über den Beschluß auf - jedenfalls hat das für mich den Anschein.



Lässt sich ja dann schnell in einer "Sondersitzung" wieder rückgängig machen.|rolleyes


----------



## Lenzibald (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Servus
@Professor Tinca
Ich glaube schon das es einer überprüfung Standhält. Kleiderordnungen gibts genug geh in eine Disco oder auf einen Ball da wirst mit Tarnklamotten kein Leiberl haben, außer vieleicht auf einem Maskenball. Es wird ja keiner zu irgendwas gezwungen wems nicht passt muß ja nicht beitreten. Ich war lange zeit Türsteher und da wurde öfters die Polizei gerufen wenn wer nicht reindurtfte wegen der Klamotten. Aussage der Polizei der Lokalbetreiber hat das recht sich seine Gäste auszusuchen und eine Kleiderordnung festzulegen. Das kann man auch auf den Angelverein umlegen er hat das Recht sich seine Mitglieder auszusuchen und zu Sagen so oder so darfst du nicht zum Angeln kommen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Brettener86 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Also Kriegsverherrlicher, die im Alltag  in "richtiger" Armeekleidung aufmarschieren find ich persönlich zum Kotzen. Ist halt die Frage in wieweit sich Angler Tarnanzüge von Armeekleidung unterscheiden? Wenn das in dem Verbot berücksichtigt ist bin ich glatt dafür ;-)

Friedliche Grüße


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Nö.
Die Mitglieder wollen ja nicht eintreten, sondern sind schon drin!
Die kann man nicht mal schnell entrechten!#d
Es gibt aber immer ein paar Dummköpfe, die alles was ihnen nicht gefällt verbieten, ohne die Freiheit anderer zu berücksichtigen!


----------



## grubenreiner (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ich muß sagen mich wundert das kaum.

mein zweites Hobby, Bogenschießen, da gibt es das schon länger ab und an. Einige Bogenparcoursbetreiber oder Turnierausrichter haben schon seit längerem ein Camo-verbot, wobei es dort mehr um die preventive Öffentlichkeitswerbung als um die Reaktion auf Beschwerden geht.

Einerseist versteh ich eh nicht wozu ich beim Angeln CamoKlamotten brauch, der Fisch sieht mich auch in grünen oder braunen Klamotten nicht, andererseits ist es wieder ein iditioscher Schritt mehr in Richtung totale Bevormundung und da bin ich grundsätzlich nicht für zu haben.

(wobei ich natürlich einsehe dass gerade alte Armeeklamotten durch Robustheit und Preis sehr gut fürs Angeln sind. Wiseo jemand aber unbedingt sauteure Reatree Klamotten braucht wenn er weit draußen auf Karpfen fischt geht mir wie alle Modeerscheinungen nicht in die Birne...)

Zusammenfassend: Ich bin eigentlich gegen Camo-klamotten beim angeln, würde mich aber jederzeit für die Freiheit des Einzelnen sie zu tragen wenn er will einsetzen.


----------



## wusel345 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ich bin auch dafür, wieder im Anzug mit Krawatte und Hut auf dem Kopf zum Angeln am See zu erscheinen. Sollte ich dann aber einen oder eine leicht bekleidete Spaziergänger/in im Sommer am See sehen, würde ich sofort die Polizei wegen Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses anrufen. 

Wer sich so einen Quatsch ausdenkt kann doch nicht mehr ganz frisch in der Birne sein. Dann hat auch der Vorstand des Vereines gut gekleidet am See zu erscheinen, um bei Wind und Wetter im Anzug und Lackschuhen Kontrollen duchzuführen. Ansonsten werden sie nicht mehr ernst genommen. 

Selten so einen Blödsinn gelesen!


----------



## Lenzibald (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Servus.
Also zuerst möchte ich mal feststellen das es in Europa keine Jedwedigen Grundrechte für die Bürger gibt, die gibts nur auf dem Papier und werden je nach Bedarf außer kraft gesetzt. Sihe derzeitige Enteignung auf Zypern und der geplanten Enteignung von Grundbesitzern in Ungarn. Genausowenig gibts die Meinungsfreiheit bei uns und überwacht werden kann jeder und wird zum teil jeder. Kann eine lange Grundsatzdiskusion werden.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



> Kann eine lange Grundsatzdiskusion werden.


Nein - keine allgemeinpolitischen Diskussionen im Forum hier.
Das wird ne sehr kurze Diskussion werden, wenn jemand meint, die anfangen zu wollen bei uns hier..

Nur zur Erinnerung.............


----------



## Lenzibald (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Servus.
Nur zur Erinnerung ich habe nich angefangen mit der "Grundrechtsverletzung"
MfG
Lenzi
Ps.
Übrigens wird hier nicht gerade mein Grundrecht auf freie Meinungsäußerung beschnitten.
Denkts mal darüber nach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ich habe niemand pesönlich angesprochen, sondern nur auf die Regeln hingewiesen, die bitte zu beachten wären....
Danke..


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ich verstehe das Gemecker im Nachhinein ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich.

1. Ein Problem lag vor
2. Der Verein macht einen 50% Vorschlag
3. Die Mitglieder stimmen in Mehrheit dafür

Wenn dann hätte man bei der Entschlussfassung das Wort ergreifen 
müssen, jetzt im Nachhinein Schlechtwetter zu machen bringt nichts.

Sich rechtlich damit auseinander zu setzen kann auch spannend werden, da
auch ein Schütze ein Dienstgrad ist. Warum trägt eigentlich keiner Polizei oder Zolluniformen? So ein Hundertschaftanzug wäre doch auch ein tolle und robuste Outdoorbekleidung.


----------



## Lenzibald (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Servus
Jetzt sind wir genau dort wo ich hinwollte die Regeln. Warum soll der Verein die Regel keine Tarnklamotten nicht aufstellen dürfen, grundlos wird es ja nicht geschehen sein. Bei uns war Nachtangeln immer erlaubt und jetzt ist es fast überall verboten, warum weils zuviele beschwerden gab über die Lautstärke den Alkoholkonsum Feuer und so weiter. So schei.... ich viele Regeln finde ganz Grundlos werden sie meistens doch nicht eingeführt.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Windelwilli (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus
> Bei uns war Nachtangeln immer erlaubt und jetzt ist es fast überall verboten, warum weils *zuviele beschwerden gab über die Lautstärke den Alkoholkonsum Feuer und so weiter*. So schei.... ich viele Regeln finde ganz Grundlos werden sie meistens doch nicht eingeführt.
> MfG
> Lenzi



Und es waren nachweislich alles Angler?
Oder haben nichtangelnde Jugendliche, die nur Party am Wasser machen wollen jetzt da auch "Sperrstunde"?


----------



## Blauzahn (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Servus,



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> An einem Gewässer bei uns wurde durch den Verein  das Angeln in Tarnklamotten verboten. Es ist zwar weiter erlaubt, mit  einer Tarnjacke oder einer Tarnhose zu fischen, nur eine *komplette  Tarnausrüstung* ist nicht mehr erlaubt.



Was bedeutet "komplette Tarnausrüstung" ?
Wie sind die Verursacher der Beschwerden denn aufgetreten?
Hier muß man, so zumindest meine Meinung, den Sachverhalt kennen um sich ein Urteil zu erlauben.
Wenn diese "komplette Tarnausrüstung" dergestalt war, das diese Angler mit geschwärtzten Gesichtern, "Tarnnetzen" oder ähnlichem aufgetreten sind, muß man sich schon kritische Fragen gefallen lassen.
Und... da ja weiterhin Hose und Jacke in Camo oder Flecktarn erlaubt sind, läuft wohl dieses Verbot auf "Rambo-Outfit" hinaus.

Wir hatten vor ein paar Jahren einen ähnlich gelagerten Fall, da ging es um den Zeltaufbau beim Nachtangeln.
An diesem Gewässer wurden zum Nachtangeln Zeltburgen errichtet und Lagerfeuer, so groß wie Scheiterhaufen, entfacht. Daraufhin gab es mehrere Beschwerden des Eigentümers (eine Stadt) mit der Folge, das vorübergehend das Nachtangeln am Gewässer untersagt wurde.
Jetzt darf man dort wieder Nachts angeln, aber nur mit einem Wetterschutz (Zelt ohne Boden) und ohne Feuer.
Funktioniert gut und zeigt, dass man manchmal doch reglementierend Eingreifen muß.
Der Eigentümer zog damals schon in Erwägung den Pachtvertrag aufzuheben...

Warum ich das in diesem Zusammenhang schreibe?

Weil damals unter den Anglern heftigst das Nachtangelverbot an diesem Gewässer kritisiert wurde, ohne aber genau zu wissen wie es dazu kam und das der Pachtvertrag auf dem Spiel stand.

Zur Sache noch eine kleine Bemerkung, die mir doch recht wichtig erscheint.
Wir Angler werden in der Öffentlichkeit durch unser Auftreten am Gewässer wahrgenommen, da ist es sicher nicht dienlich, wie ein Vietnamkämpfer durch den Busch zu rennen....

@Lenzibald


Lenzibald schrieb:


> .... Das kann man auch auf den Angelverein  umlegen er hat das Recht sich seine Mitglieder auszusuchen .....



Laut deutschem Vereinsrecht ist, zur Erlangung der Gemeinnützigkeit, genau dieser Passus - sich die Mitglieder rauszusuchen - nicht zielführend.
Wenn in der Satzung nur in Ansätzen eine solche Formulierung zu finden ist, kannst Du die Eintragung ins Vereinsregister knicken....


René


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Es gibt doch keine funktionalere Kleidung als die Tarnklamotten, schmutzunempfindlich, Mückenundurchlässig, Robust ... aber wieso man wirklich in Volltarnung am See hocken muss, als wär man ein Scharfschütze im Einsatz, verschließt sich mir. Zumal der Tarneffekt doch sowieso flöten geht (falls man ihn überhaupt braucht), wenn man mit Zigarette, Grill oder Radio am Wasser sitzt?

Von "Diskriminierung" durch die Vorgabe einer gewissen "Kleiderordnung" würde ich nicht sprechen, da:
- zum einen ein objektiver Grund vorliegen könnte (Bewahrung des Vereinsansehens)
- eine demokratische Legitimierung vorliegt (JHV-Beschluss)
- kein "Generalverbot" sondern nur eine Einschränkung (ein Kleidungsstück) beschlossen wurde
- Personengruppen nicht grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen werden, sondern lediglich Einschränkungen beschlossen wurden.

Diverse Gerichtsurteile haben ja auch schon die Zutrittskontrolle an Diskos etc. als zulässig bestätigt ...


Wobei ich es persönlich schade finde, wenn man der Öffentlichkeit die Möglichkeit zur Belustigung über diese Gefechts-Volltarn-Angler nimmt ...


----------



## Tino34 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

bei uns im Raum Neuruppin waren das definitv Angler die sich benommen haben wie Schweine (Müll, Fekalien, Feuerstellen, mit dem Auto bis ans Wasser usw.)

Zu den Tarnklamotten, wat ein Blödsinn. Kann man ja gkeich in die Satzung des Vereins aufnnehmen nur mit Anzug und Krawatte angeln gehen zu dürfen, dass es ja kein Ärger mit Wanderern gibt.
#q


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Ich muß sagen mich wundert das kaum.
> 
> mein zweites Hobby, Bogenschießen, da gibt es das schon länger ab und an. Einige Bogenparcoursbetreiber oder Turnierausrichter haben schon seit längerem ein Camo-verbot, wobei es dort mehr um die preventive Öffentlichkeitswerbung als um die Reaktion auf Beschwerden geht.
> 
> ...





Ein sehr guter Beitrag.#6
Gibt komplett auch meine Meinung wieder.


----------



## Wegberger (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Hallo,

diskutieren über sowas ist doch völlig überflüssig !

Gibt doch nur drei Möglichkeiten:

* Entscheid hinnehmen
* auf der nächsten Sitzung mit eigener Mehrheit wieder ändern
* aus dem Verein austreten

Aus die Maus.


----------



## GeorgeB (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Meine Augen wird es freuen, weil ich Tarnklamotten, warum auch immer, nicht mag. Ihr Image trägt wohl dazu bei.

Anderseits weiß mal bei solchen Meldungen nicht mehr ob man lachen oder weinen soll. Denn selbst wenn solche Nachrichten im Einzelfall nicht stimmen: Unser Mainstream entwickelt sich derart grotesk, dass wir unserer Gesellschaft eine solche Farce absolut zutrauen. 

Unsere Moralisten als 100%ige Erben ihrer Urgroßväter, die meinen anderen vorschreiben zu müssen was sie sagen oder denken dürfen. Der moralinsaure Wettbewerb der beste Deutsche zu sein. Renaissance der Blockwarte. Nach ein paar Jahrzehnten Pause will das neopreußisch grün mutierte Spießertum der Welt wieder einmal seine moralische Überlegenheit beweisen. Verbieten, verbieten, verbieten. Die Mentalität bleibt, nur die Symbolik ändert sich. Vom höchsten Kirchturm, über die perfekteste Autobahn, bis hin zum höchsten Windrad. 

Die Erben der Untertanen des alten Fritz.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Meine Augen wird es freuen, weil ich Tarnklamotten, warum auch immer, nicht mag. Ihr Image trägt wohl dazu bei.
> 
> Anderseits weiß mal bei solchen Meldungen nicht mehr ob man lachen oder weinen soll. Denn selbst wenn solche Nachrichten im Einzelfall nicht stimmen: Unser Mainstream entwickelt sich derart grotesk, dass wir unserer Gesellschaft eine solche Farce absolut zutrauen.
> 
> ...



|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|

|schild-g zur treffendsten Gesellschaftsanalyse, die ich seit langem Gelesen habe!


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren was ihr darüber denkt.



Ich glaube nicht an diese Meldung. 
Es kann niemandem vorgeschrieben werden, was er für Klamotten trägt, außer es handelt sich um in Deutschland verbotenen Symbole welche sich auf den Sache befinden. Oder er hat einen Job wo das tragen  einer Uniform Pflicht ist.
Für mich also ist diese Meldung ausgedacht.
Ist wohl noch kein Angelwetter. ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



> Es kann niemanden vorgeschrieben werden, was er für Klamotten trägt.


Helmpflicht Motorrad, Anzugpflicht Spielbank, da gibts aber zig Beispiele, Knurri...


----------



## Knispel (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Typisch Deutsche Lachnummer wieder und sorry "Korintenkackerei".
Also wenn das stimmt würde ich mich keinen Deut darum kümmern. Ich würde es auf einen Präzedenzfall ankommen lassen. Zur Abwechslung könnte man ja ein Pinkfarbenes T-Shirt dazu tragen, lila Unterwäsche oder ein rosa Pepita - Hütchen, denn wäre ich nicht Uni gekleidet. Auf einem alljährlich stattfindenen Nostalgie - Fliegenfischen in England, trage ich Tweed und Krawatte - ist das auch in D auch demnächst verboten ? ....


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Es gibt Berufe wo das tragen einer Uniform Pflicht ist.
Aber auch da habe ich die Wahl ob ich diesen Beruf wähle.
Ansonsten wird mir keiner vorschreiben welche Sachen ich in der Freizeit trage.
Und nun komm jetzt bitte nicht mit doch und so Beispiele wie Badekappe im Schwimmbad.
Für mich ist diese Meldung hier nicht mehr wie ein lustiges ausgedachtes Thema.
Kommt doch mal mit Name und Anschrift vom Verein. |supergri
Lustig wie viele auf das Thema reinfallen und darüber ernsthaft diskutieren.


----------



## White Carp (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Das ist ja mehr als nur lächerlich Ausrüstung in Tarnfarbe zu verbieten...
warum? Was hat das für einen Grund? Damit man wieder besser von den Anderen wahrgenommen wird?


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Mein erster Gedanke war auch: Aprilscherz von Ralle24.

Wenn dem so ist, ist diese rein hypothetische Diskussion allerdings notwendig, da es heutzutage genauso passieren kann und es besser ist vorbereitet zu sein.


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ich denke wir werden hier veräppelt. 
Der Winter ist einfach zu lang dieses Jahr!  #h#h


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke war auch: Aprilscherz von Ralle24.
> 
> Wenn dem so ist, ist diese rein hypothetische Diskussion allerdings notwendig, da es heutzutage genauso passieren kann und es besser ist vorbereitet zu sein.




Sicher da gebe ich dir recht. Kannst hier diskutieren über was du willst. Hypothetische Diskussionen retten über die Zeit! 
Bei uns wird im Verein darüber diskutiert die elektronischen Bissanzeiger zu verbieten.
Die Nachtangler mit Knicklichter auf der Pose fühlen sich vom ständigen Gebimmel dieser Teile gestört.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## zanderaal (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Lange nicht #dmehr so ein Schwachsinn gehört.
Mich würde auch mal ineressieren welcher Verein so ein#q Blödsinn macht.
Und es wird Zeit das wir wieder ans Wasser kommen.

Ich trage weiterhin lila Unterwäsche|supergri
zu meiner Tarnfleckhose und Jacke
die ich im übrigen im Angelladen gekauft habe|supergri


Grüße vom Niederrhein#h


----------



## Margarelon (23. März 2013)

grubenreiner schrieb:


> Ich muß sagen mich wundert das kaum.
> 
> mein zweites Hobby, Bogenschießen, da gibt es das schon länger ab und an. Einige Bogenparcoursbetreiber oder Turnierausrichter haben schon seit längerem ein Camo-verbot, wobei es dort mehr um die preventive Öffentlichkeitswerbung als um die Reaktion auf Beschwerden geht.



Ach nee, du auch?

Bei einigen Vereinen geht es da aber mehr um Schadensbegrenzung... Hab letztens auch fast einen übersehen, der in Vollcamo hinter dem Bock nach einem Pfeil suchte!!! Kommt im Herbst gar nicht gut! Deswegen tragen ja Jäger auch diesen tollen Reflexstreifen am Hut. Besser ist das!

Aber bei Anglern? So ein Blödsinn. 
Und Deutschland: die Bösen laufen nicht mehr in Tarn, Uniform, Springerstiefel oder Glatze rum. Die wollen nicht auffallen...


----------



## Hundsnächte (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Guten morgen ! So ein Quatsch habe ich ja noch nie gehört! Ist jetzt bei Euch Anzug zwang?????Lg. Hundsnächte#q


----------



## kati48268 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ich muss mal eben eine Verständnisfrage einschieben:
Krieg ich jetzt jetzt dann auch Probleme deswegen oder wie?


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Die Strafe dafür sieht so aus!


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Moin ! Es wird immer amüsanter |supergri Gruß Wf #h


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Hoffentlich darf man die Farbe der Unterbüchs noch selber bestimmen,ich trage nämlich schweinchenrosa,nee selten so einen Schwachsinn gehört.!!!


----------



## acker (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Ich muß sagen mich wundert das kaum.
> 
> mein zweites Hobby, Bogenschießen, da gibt es das schon länger ab und an. Einige Bogenparcoursbetreiber oder Turnierausrichter haben schon seit längerem ein Camo-verbot, wobei es dort mehr um die preventive Öffentlichkeitswerbung als um die Reaktion auf Beschwerden geht.
> .



Hehe bei dem User Namen klingelt es doch gleich,...Grubenreiner der der den Bogen kürzer sägt :m |wavey:
Mir ist aufgefallen das doch recht viele Prim / Trad Schützen auch angler sind ...aber das ist wohl Stoff für ein anderes Thema.
Mir pers ist es vollkommen egal welch Kleidung am Wasser zum Angeln getragen wird , soll ein jeder machen wie er mag. 

Gruß acker


----------



## Micha383 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Nach kurzem überfliegen...

Wie das ganze rechtlich ausschaut entzieht sich meiner Kentniss.

Aber ich selbst trage gerne Camo und entsprechende farblich daran orientierte Kleidung am Gewässer.

Das hat bei mir den Grund, dass wenn ich Angeln gehe auch meine Ruhe haben möchte und so nicht so einfach auszumachen bin, vor allem für die Leute, die so nichts mit dem Angeln zu tun haben.

Zum anderen möchte ich die Natur genießen, sprich in ihren natürlichen Farben und da stören mich eben alle andere Farben die nicht dahin gehören beim Genuß.
Deshalb finde ich es gut wenn sich Angler farblich an die Natur anpassen.

Wenn man dran denkt welchem Farbenwirrwar, geblinke (Werbeschilder usw) man so ausgesetzt ist, ist es eine echte Wohltat am Gewässer hauptsächlich natürliche Farben zu sehen.

Grüße


----------



## Sir Pommes (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

es wäre mal interessant in Erfahrung zu bringen ob dieses Verbot von einem Gericht bestätigt werden würde oder ob man den Vereinsvorstand laut lachend aus dem Hörsaal jagt. 

Andererseits kann man die ohnehin überlasteten Gerichte mit einer solchen Klage auch verschonen, denn:

so bescheuert diese Regelung auch ist, so demokratisch wurde darüber abgestimmt. Die Leute haben also letztendlich das bekommen was sie verdienen

ich meine, ÜBER 70% der Stimmen für eine SOLCHE Verbotsregelung, das ist doch mal 'ne Hausnummer. Es scheint also als hätte es durchaus einen begründeten Bedarf für dieses Verbot gegeben. Falls nicht, hätte es - etwas Einsatz und Eigeninitiative vorausgesetzt - auch anders herum ausgehen können. Man hätte dann aber natürlich auch auf der JHV erscheinen und eventuell sogar das Wort ergreifen müssen. Dafür waren sich die jetzt auf die Barrikaden gehenden Herrschaften aber mit Sicherheit wieder mal zu schade

Letztendlich ist es also doch wie überall: keiner geht zur Wahl, aber wenn das Gewählte hinterher nicht passt, kann man sich ja trotzdem das Maul zerreißen

dieses Verhalten ist mir unverständlich aber ein klarer Fall von "selber Schuld"


----------



## Patrick S. (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ich habe letztens ( ich weiß aber nicht mehr wo ) gelesen, dass der Golf Sport langsam aber sicher den Status des "Reichensport" verliert.|kopfkrat

Im Gegenzug gehen aber immer mehr "Stars" angeln...

Vielleicht muss man also auf kurz oder lang tatsächlich mit Anzug ans Wasser...|uhoh:

Und da das nicht von heute auf morgen geht, wird dieser Schritt langsam erfolgen. Also Camo weg vom Wasser...und dann in langsamen Abständen zum Anzug...

Ist ähnlich wie beim Benzin...
Anfangspreis : 1,25 € (alle glücklich )
Übergangspreis : 1,70 € ( Aufschrei...alle erschrocken )
Endpreis : 1,55 € ( wieder alle glücklich ) 

---Anmerkung : Bitte seht die Ironie in diesem Posting---


----------



## Jose (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

nur schwarzangler müssen sich tarnen


----------



## heineken2003 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Schon witzig womit sich die Leute so befassen .
> 
> Unabhängig davon, manchmal sehen diese besagten Klamotten wirklich nicht nach Angler aus. Gerade im Ausland schauen die Leute schon mal ein bissel komisch.



Hallo,

genauso sehe ich das auch. Es ist ehrlich gesagt ein unding, dass man vorgeschrieben bekommt, in welchen Klamotten man anglen geht, jedoch bin ich als Jäger vorbelastet und in diesen Kreisen ist alles militärische verpönt und das finde ich auch gut so.

Im Ausland ist es meines erachtens nach noch wichtiger rücksicht auf die Gastgeber zu nehmen. Gerade in Ländern, wo noch Menschen leben, die die deutsche Besatzung mitgemacht haben. 

Es muss ja nicht unbedingt flecktarn sein, aus englischen Armeebeständen gibt es durchaus vorzeigbare Klamotten die nicht nach Militär aussehen.

Am wasser trage ich meistens meine Arbeitsklamotten (Beige Engelbert Strauss Khakis etc). Camouflage mag ich nicht.

Petri Heineken


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Jose schrieb:


> nur schwarzangler müssen sich tarnen




mit solche Aussagen, hält man auf alle Fälle solche Themen hier am laufen.  
Ein Glück leben wir in einer Demokratie und es kann jeder tragen was er will.
Ansonsten sehe ich das Thema hier als vorzeitigen Aprilscherz.
Und wenn ich die Art und Weise der Diskussion hier verfolge, sogar als gelungen Scherz.


----------



## Jose (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> mit solche Aussagen, hält man auf alle Fälle solche Themen hier am laufen.
> ...



pssst ... plauder doch nicht alles aus


----------



## gründler (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Sollen sich alle Warnwesten kaufen und anziehen,dann denken die Spaziergänger es ist wohl Drückjagd und verkrümmeln sich ^^ 


#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Wenn ich nackig am Wasser unterwegs bin, hab ich auch oft das Gefühl, daß sich die Passanten unwohl fühlen!


----------



## ernie1973 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Naja - ich finde es albern - aber - rechtlich geht das schon, wenn eine satzungsmäßig-privatrechtlich verbundene Anglergemeinschaft *SICH SELBST* über ne Abstimmung solch´  ein Verbot mit entsprechender Mehrheit auferlegt!

Aber--> es können ja auch andere Naturnutzer dort weiterhin in Tarnklamotten rumlaufen, wie sie wollen - z.B. Kiddies, die illegal Gotcha spielen, Waldarbeiter, Spaziergänger - Hundehalter, Wehrsportgruppen etc........die unterliegen eben keiner gemeinsamen Vereinssatzung!

Ich selber renne auch oft am Wasser in Tarnklamotten rum - aber eigentlich NUR, weil diese Sachen unkaputtbar sind & gebraucht nur einen Appel und ein Ei kosten (Jacke -->9,90 €, Hose 10-15 €) - die lassen sich 1000x gut waschen und die Qualität dieser Armeesachen ist einfach echt gut!

Über modischen Geschmack kann man sicher streiten - aber funktionalere Bekleidung in dieser Qualität habe ich zu diesen Preisen noch nirgendwo gefunden!

Trage das Zeug auch, wenn ich draussen arbeite, oder mal am handwerkern bin!


ABER:

Man weiß nicht, WIE einige Kollegen dort aufgetreten sind - bzw. ob es Vorfälle gab, bei denen Angler sich u.U. merkwürdig verhalten haben?!?

Dennoch liegt das Problem nach meiner persönlichen Meinung eher bei den Spaziergängern, die offenbar eine ausgeprägte Armee-Phobie haben.

Auch verstehe ich nicht, warum ein Verein ein solches Thema wirklich auf der JHV zur Abstimmung stellt - *DAS* kann ich nur nachvollziehen, wenn es um die Vermeidung etwaiger neg. Konsequenzen in Sachen Pachtverlängerung etc. geht - denn wer weiß, ob da nicht lokal einflussreiche Spaziergänger betroffen waren, die so einem Verein das Leben schwer machen können!?!

Trotzdem albern die Geschichte - aber - der Verein wird vermutlich Gründe für den leicht unterwürfigen Gehorsam gehabt haben, denn sonst wäre so eine Sache nicht zur Abstimmung gestellt worden - oder die Abstimmung wäre anders ausgegangen!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich denke:
> 
> 1. Ist heut schon der 1. April?|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Bevor es an "Gesetze" geht, kommt erstmal die Vereinssatzung zum tragen, die man in aller Regel in einem privatrechtlichen Verein mit Beitritt anerkannt hat und der man sich als Mitglied FREIWILLIG "unterwirft" bzw. die Regeln der Satzung, bzw. satzungsmäßig entstandene Regeln anerkennt und gegen sich gelten läßt!

Stößt man sich an satzungsmäßigen Entscheidungen des Vereins, dann gibt es in der Regel intern erstmal Möglichkeiten, solche Entscheidungen anzugreifen (--> in der Regel TOP auf der JHV schriftlich beantragen - oder ne Abstimmung herbeiführen - was aber schon geschehen WAR!) - ABER - hier scheint mit einer deutlichen Mehrheit ein Beschluss der MITGLIEDER vorzulegen, die *sich SELBER* demokratisch solch´ ein Verbot auferlegt haben, dass dann auch für die (Minderheit der) restlichen Mitglieder gilt!

Ob und wie man da überhaupt den Rechtsweg beschreiten KÖNNTE ist eine schwierige Frage, da man ja *freiwillig* Mitglied geworden ist - eine privatrechtliche Satzung abgenickt hat durch Beitritt quasi eine freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung hinsichtlich der Vereinsregeln einging.

Es bleibt ja der Austritt, wenn man meint, dort unbedingt in Armeeklamotten rumrennen zu wollen - aber - mit dem Angeln wird´s dann wohl nix werden!



Ernie


----------



## Andal (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> An einem Gewässer bei uns wurde durch den Verein das Angeln in Tarnklamotten verboten. Es ist zwar weiter erlaubt, mit einer Tarnjacke oder einer Tarnhose zu fischen, nur *eine komplette Tarnausrüstung* ist nicht mehr erlaubt.



Damit hat sich der Vorstand schon gleich mal selber ins Knie gefüggt. Als ehemaliger und längerdienender Soldat kann ich euch versichern, dass die *komplette Tarnausrüstung* bei Socken und der Unterwäsche anfängt. Alles andere war und ist das sogenannte "Univil" und wurde/wird vom Häuptling gar nicht anerkannt. 

Ziviles Shirt zum Flecktarnanzug und schon ist der nicht mehr komplett! *lookatthestinkyfinger*

Aber die Carper an dem Gewässer könnten ja demnächst ganz in schwarz erscheinen, mit grell weiß geschminkten Gesichtern. Vielleicht graust es dann die Passanten so, dass sie endlich wegbleiben?

Bis zum 01. April ist es noch hin, aber wir üben scheinbar schon!


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Unglaublich was alles möglich ist. Nur noch Vollidioten


----------



## ernie1973 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> Unglaublich was alles möglich ist. Nur noch Vollidioten



Meinst Du jetzt den Vorstand, der diese Abstimmung auf die Tagesordnung gesetzt hat?

Die Spaziergänger?

...oder doch die 70 % der Mitglieder, die sich *SELBER* und freiwillig dieses Verbot gegeben haben?

Ernie


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ich meine Alle die am Wasser ne Kleiderordung einführen...dass man nicht gerad mit Sturmmaske im Busch sitzen sollte ist klar...aber dem Angler nen roten "signalfarbenden" Pulli überzustreifen ist lächerlich


----------



## ernie1973 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> Ich meine Alle die am Wasser ne Kleiderordung einführen...dass man nicht gerad mit Sturmmaske im Busch sitzen sollte ist klar...aber dem Angler nen roten "signalfarbenden" Pulli überzustreifen ist lächerlich



...naja - aber wenn doch eine so deutliche Mehrheit der Mitglieder sich freiwillig für ein solches Bekleidungsverbot ausspricht?

...da bleibt einem ja fast nur der Vereinsaustritt, wenn einem selber das als Mitglied nicht gefällt!

Über 70 % wollten es ja so......!



Ernie


----------



## Franky D (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

ich finde das auch mehr als fragwürdig zum einen aus rechtlicher und zum anderen auch einfach aus persönlicher sicht.
Wo kommen wir denn da hin wenn es bald für alles ein verbot gibt und sich jeder über irgendetwas aufregt was folgt als nächstes, stört es die passanten irgendwann das generell geangelt werden darf

@Andal, ja ich glaube dieses jahr haben wir viele Generalproben für den 1.April


----------



## Gunnar. (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



> Dennoch liegt das Problem nach meiner persönlichen Meinung eher bei den Spaziergängern, die offenbar eine ausgeprägte Armee-Phobie haben.


 
Na wenn ich solche Antworten lese:


> Also *Kriegsverherrlicher*, die im Alltag in "richtiger" Armeekleidung aufmarschieren find ich persönlich zum Kotzen


 
liegt das Problem wohl nicht allein an den Spaziergängern.

Als Kriegsverherlicher beschmutzt zu werden .............. tja - mit solch geistigen Fußpilz steht der Spaziergänger nicht allein da. Tragisch ist das solch Netzbeschmutzer in den eigenen Reihen stehen.......


----------



## GeorgeB (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Pedanterie, Überinterpretation und Überreaktion scheinen in preußisch geprägten Köpfen fest verankert zu sein.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ich glaub unsere Gesellschaft wird immer "weicher" in Bezug auf Militär (igitt, wozu brauchen wir die denn?) und Polizei usw.
Irgendwann ist Deutschland dann so "befriedet" das uns Luxemburg in 3 Tagen überrennt...Aber solange die (grünen) Passanten dann keine Menschen mehr sehen müssen, die sie ans Militär erinnert ist das ja kein Problem.

Selber mag ich die Tarnklamotten (Bundeswehr) auch nicht so besonders. Aber Grün/Oliv/Schwarz darf es dann schon sein. Ich schüttel mit dem Kopf, dass der Verein sich da selber die individuelle Freiheit nimmt.

Ausserdem bleibt noch die Frage, welche Klamotten genau verboten sind. Und welche Kombinationen. Fleckttarn ist verboten, aber ist nur Oliv erlaubt? Und was ist mit Weiss? Darf ich im Sommer mit weissen Klamotten ans Wasser, im Winter dann natürlich nicht?

Naja, wär mir egal. Ich würde dann hiermit auflaufen und alle wären zufrieden.

http://www.zalando.de/adidas-performance-trainingsanzug-pink-orange-ad543b154-402.html

@ GeorgeB, beser Post seit langem!
@ Taxidermist, ich mag keine Brünetten. Nun wirds für die Weiber aber eng!


----------



## wusel345 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Mir drängt sich gerade die Frage auf: Darf ich denn überhaupt in einer schlabbrigen Angelhose und einem grünen oder kakifarbenen Shirt an diesem See als Angler auftauchen oder störe ich damit auch das Allgemeinbild, in Bezug zur Natur, der Spaziergänger? Man könnte ja auch für einen Penner gehalten werden, der die lieben Leutchens anbettelt. 

Ich bin sowieso dafür, Angler brauchen eine Uniform in der Art wie die englische Schuluniformen (gibts die heute noch?), natürlich mit einem kecken Hütchen auf dem Kopf.  Dann sieht jeder gleich: aha, Angler, Spaziergänger oder Frischluftfanatiker. Die letzteren ohne Uniform.

So, nun wünsche ich euch schon mal einen schönen 1. April. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Norbi (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ich habe gehört wenn der DAFV am werkeln ist ,sollen Alle organisierten Angler gechipt werden|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## Wegberger (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Hallo,

was ist denn nun so schlimm daran, wenn 70 % eines Vereins - demokratisch abgestimmt - einen Beschluss fasst ? -> der sich ausschließlich auf das Vereinsumfeld begrenzt.

Wem nicht paßt, der kann doch austreten ! oder an einer anderen Mehrheit arbeiten.

Wenn halt die Betonköppe einen Betonkoppverein wollen .... und dann 70% Mehrheit haben .... dann ist das halt so.


----------



## Hänsman (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

|uhoh: Dsdsds was es alles gibt, mir persönlich ist es völlig bums wie andere sich zum angeln kleiden. Wenn mir allerdings vorgeschrieben wird was ich nicht anzuziehen hab, wirds langsam hinten höher wie vorn. Spaziergänger beschweren sich, Verein reagiert. Was folgt? Es wird sich wieder einer wegen etwas anderem beschweren. Man versucht dem gerecht zu werden usw.
Immer schön duckmeusern statt zu sagen dass die mich alle......zensiert


Außerdem bin ich schon lange ein Verfechter der These, dass Fliegenfischer grundsätzlich mit besagtem Halsschmuck am Gewässer erscheinen müssen|supergri

omeiomei


----------



## Andal (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Taxidermist, ich mag keine Brünetten. Nun wirds für die Weiber aber eng!



Und ich mag keine schwarzhaarigen. Also Mädels, bleibt euch nur noch der Fuchs-Look, oder Platte! 

Hab übrigens grad mit einem Kumpel darüber telefoniert. Er, als Linksrheinischer meint, es läge an der Region. Die im Bergischen Land seien wohl etwas anders strukturiert! 

Ich als Exil-Bayer kann das noch schlecht einordnen. Mir ist hier vieles noch reichlich unerklärlich. Es ist eine fremde und sonderbare Welt!


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Norbi schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört wenn der DAFV am werkeln ist ,sollen Alle organisierten Angler gechipt werden|kopfkrat|supergri



Das geht ja noch. Ich dachte die führen die Analsonden wie bei Southpark ein. Inklusive GPS Überwachung. Damit sie immer wissen, ob sich ihre Mitglieder auch grade an alles halten, was die Verbände so bestimmen.


----------



## Hänsman (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ohhh, wann werden denn die Sonden äääähh " eingeführt" ???

Wahahaaa


----------



## gründler (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ich hoffe unser Ralle trägt das an die örtliche Presse.

Und wenn nur als Leserbrief,und weißt evtl.darauf hin das Spaziergänger bitte keine Tarnsachen tragen sollten,nicht das die noch als Angler durchgehen.


Ps: Die neuen Chips sind GPS überwacht (Haustiere),geht also auch beim Volke.


#h


----------



## BronkoderBär (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Allrounder jetz mal nicht übertreiben. Natürlich ist es einfacher auf die Typen mit Knaren zu schimpfen als sich mal Überblick über ein Unruhe- oder Kriegsgebiet zu verschaffen und die eigene Moral zu befragen, falls da was sein sollte.

Was sind das außerdem für Leute... ach

Und BW-Hemdenträger als Möchtegernsoldaten anzusehen fällt mir auch nicht ein. Diese robusten Hemden wurden einst für Kampfeinsätze gemacht und können für nen billigen Euro erworben werden, ist doch besser sie noch beim Angeln, wo man sie gut gebrauchen kann, zu verwenden als sie wegzuwerfen weil sich charakterlose menschen in ihrem alltag gestört fühlen.
BW-Zeug zu tragen zeugt vll. von veratnwortungsbewusstsein, kann ironisch gemeint sein, pragmatisch da robust und naturfarben.


----------



## peiner freak (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

mann gut das ich in keinem verein mehr bin und wenn es auf der ostsee auch so kommen sollte steige ich um auf meine gemütliche arbeitshose ich lass mich nicht ärgern.....
gretz björn


----------



## Wollebre (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

1.april Scherz wäre es wenn die Abstimmung ergeben hätte das man nur mit solche Klamotten ans Wasser darf.
Eigentlich ists sch.... egal was man für Klamotten trägt, jedenfalls stört es nicht die Fische. 
Nur es gibt auch ein äußeres Erscheinungsbild des Anglers, da scheinen zu wenige drüber nachzudenken.
Was soll da eine Ramboaufmachung. Oder solls einfach nur geil aussehen? Praktischen Nutzen kann kann man jedenfalls nicht erkennen.
Ich angel jetzt 52 Jahre, und es ist mir unverständlich wie man überhaupt auf solche Idee kommen kann. Je nach Wetterbedingungen gibt es ausreichend zivile Klamotten die man anschließend genauso waschen muss.

Nu könnt ihr draufhauen#h


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

@ Ralle:
Nenne bitte den Verein namentlich, damit man sehen kann ob das ein vorgezogener Aprilscherz, die Wahrheit oder eine Methode ist, viele Klicks zu erheischen !


----------



## Zoddl (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Mir drängt sich gerade die Frage auf: Darf ich denn überhaupt in einer schlabbrigen Angelhose und einem grünen oder kakifarbenen Shirt an diesem See als Angler auftauchen oder störe ich damit auch das Allgemeinbild, in Bezug zur Natur, der Spaziergänger? Man könnte ja auch für einen Penner gehalten werden, der die lieben Leutchens anbettelt.


Probier das ganze doch mal an einem Gewässer, dass sich in einem gut frequentierten Park oder im Blickfeld der überlaufenen Fussgängerzone eines Kurortes(!) befindet. Da dürften sich in manchen Situationen ganz andere Interessengruppen für ein "angemessenes Allgemeinbild" interessieren! 

Darüber hinaus hat Ralle ohnehin nicht erwähnt, wo genau dieser sagenumwobene Tümpel denn nun überhaupt liegt. Wenn die camouflagierten Survival-Fisher mit abgetarnten Mannschaftszelten übers Wochenende ausgerechnet den Ententeich im Stadtpark bevölkern... dann kann es durchaus möglich sein, dass sich hier die Stadt mit ihrem Anliegen an den betreffenden Angelverein wendet.
Wo sonst findet man nen stark frequentierten Wanderweg rundum einen See, von dem im Eingangsposting ja die Rede ist???


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Bevor es an "Gesetze" geht, kommt erstmal die Vereinssatzung zum tragen, die man in aller Regel in einem privatrechtlichen Verein mit Beitritt anerkannt hat und der man sich als Mitglied FREIWILLIG "unterwirft" bzw. die Regeln der Satzung, bzw. satzungsmäßig entstandene Regeln anerkennt und gegen sich gelten läßt!
> 
> Stößt man sich an satzungsmäßigen Entscheidungen des Vereins, dann gibt es in der Regel intern erstmal Möglichkeiten, solche Entscheidungen anzugreifen (--> in der Regel TOP auf der JHV schriftlich beantragen - oder ne Abstimmung herbeiführen - was aber schon geschehen WAR!) - ABER - hier scheint mit einer deutlichen Mehrheit ein Beschluss der MITGLIEDER vorzulegen, die *sich SELBER* demokratisch solch´ ein Verbot auferlegt haben, dass dann auch für die (Minderheit der) restlichen Mitglieder gilt!
> 
> ...





neeneenee.....#d
Der Verein kann sicher Bestimmungen erlassen, die sein Eigentum(oder auch gepachtetes) betrifft, sowie den Umgang damit.
Aber nie verbindlich eine Kleiderordnung festlegen oder Farbe der Unterwäsche, des Fahrrades, des Hundes, der Haare oder der Socken der Mitglieder.
Das betrifft nämlich das Eigentum der Leute und niocht das des Vereins, also keine Befugnis für Vorschriften sondern bestenfalls einen versuchten Eingriff in die persönlichen Rechte.

Solche Vorschriften müsste niemand , der dort Mitglied ist, befolgen.

Der Verein könnte ja versuchen die Einhaltung so einer  "Satzung" einzuklagen aber sicher ohne Erfolg.


----------



## heineken2003 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Muss ich denn als Karpfenangler, der seine Montagen 100 m weit mit dem Futterboot ins Wasser fährt, ne Tarnmontur tragen?

Camouflage gehört nicht ans Wasser. Das Militär ist ein wichtiger Bestandsteil unserer Gesellschaft, trotzdem kann man zum angeln auch "normale" Klamotten tragen.

Ich finds immer wieder herrlich wenn ich in Norwegen diese Menschen sehe mit 3 Bierkästen Überhang, in Tarnfleck und dann in Runenschrift auf dem Rücken Dorschonkel stehen haben... ich meine denen ist wohl nicht ganz klar, dass die Norweger evtl mit Runenschrift etwas anderes asoziieren?

Wie schon gepostet, es gibt in den gängigen Bundeswehrshops auch Klamotten von hervorragender Qualität, die nicht gleich an Militaria grenzt.
Meiner Meinung nach, wird das Camouflage von vielen auch gerade wegen der nähe zum Militär getragen.

Es gibt so viele, günstige und schicke Klamotten zum angeln, wieso muss man denn jetzt unbedingt das anziehen, was andere vor den Kopf stösst. Man muss ja nicht überall nachgeben aber so ein einfaches Problem...

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Perch-Noob (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ist doch mal absolut intoleranter Rotz der dort abgezogen wird.
Durch dieses Verbot wird die persönlicher Freiheit, der
"TarniWahni´s" eingeschränkt.
Soviel zu: Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar.

Ich bin persönlich auch kein Tarnklamotten-Fanatiker aber was zur Hölle ist dagegen einzuwenden#q?
Trotzdem hab ich noch ne ein-Strich-kein-Strich Thermomontur welche ich bei entsprechenden Temperaturen trage.
Und gatantiert nicht weil ich NVA-geil bin.

Wie man als Verein überhaupt auf ein Klamottenverbot kommen kann ist mir auch unverständlich|kopfkrat.

Typen gibt´s die gibt´s garnicht#c.

Gruß


----------



## Andal (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Also bitte Heineken, du wirfst da ziemlich wirr alles mögliche zusammen. Ich selber gehöre zu den sicher tausenden von Anglern, die ausrangierte, oder meintewegen auch neu beschaffte Tarnklamotten tragen. Wir tragen das Zeug, weil es preiswert, sehr solide und unempfindlich ist. Ein khakifarbener, oder olivgrüner original Angelanzug mit den gleichen Werten kostet ein Vielfaches. Darum und weil eben gedackte und unauffällige Farben zum Angeln besser passen, als schreiend bunter Firlefanz, tragen wir diese Kleidung. Deswegen auf eine Neigung zu nationalistischem Denken zu schließen ist schlichtweg eine Frechheit!

Sicher, die "tollen Deutschen" hatte ich letztes Jahr auch *einmal* in unserem Camp. Die konnten gar nicht so schnell schauen, wie ich ihre Reichskriegsflaggen und die Zündschlüssel der Boote wieder eingesammelt habe. Danach gabs eine erklärende Ansage bezüglich weiterer Aktionen und der Aussicht auf einen Fjordurlaub als Uferangler und alles wa wieder friedlich und in Ordnung.

Nur so zum Nachdenken. Sturzbesoffene Schützenvereinsmitglieder in echten Unfiormen bereiten mir jedenfalls mehr Unwohlsein, als harmlose Carper im Tarnfleckdress, weil der halt weniger schmutzt!


----------



## Pinguin (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> An einem Gewässer bei uns wurde durch den Verein das Angeln in Tarnklamotten verboten. Es ist zwar weiter erlaubt, mit einer Tarnjacke oder einer Tarnhose zu fischen, nur eine komplette Tarnausrüstung ist nicht mehr erlaubt.
> 
> Das wurde auf der jetzigen JHV beschlossen.
> 
> ...



Hallo, bei uns laufen die Leute vom 11.11. bis Aschermittwoch
so oder noch viel schlimmer verkleidet durch die Gegend.
Kein Mensch regt sich auf. Was ist denn bei Euch los, geht
Ihr zum lachen in den Angelschuppen?
Unglaublich #d Petri Heil Pinguin


----------



## Gunnar. (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



> Ich bin persönlich auch kein Tarnklamotten-Fanatiker *aber was zur Hölle ist dagegen einzuwenden*


Auf die Antworten bin gespannt.




> Ein khakifarbener, oder olivgrüner original Angelanzug mit den gleichen Werten kostet ein Vielfaches.Darum und weil eben gedeckte und unauffällige Farben zum Angeln besser passen, als schreiend bunter Firlefanz, tragen wir diese Kleidung.


Ob das jeder versteht??


----------



## heineken2003 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Andal schrieb:


> Also bitte Heineken, du wirfst da ziemlich wirr alles mögliche zusammen. Ich selber gehöre zu den sicher tausenden von Anglern, die ausrangierte, oder meintewegen auch neu beschaffte Tarnklamotten tragen. Wir tragen das Zeug, weil es preiswert, sehr solide und unempfindlich ist. Ein khakifarbener, oder olivgrüner original Angelanzug mit den gleichen Werten kostet ein Vielfaches. Darum und weil eben gedackte und unauffällige Farben zum Angeln besser passen, als schreiend bunter Firlefanz, tragen wir diese Kleidung. Deswegen auf eine Neigung zu nationalistischem Denken zu schließen ist schlichtweg eine Frechheit!
> 
> Sicher, die "tollen Deutschen" hatte ich letztes Jahr auch *einmal* in unserem Camp. Die konnten gar nicht so schnell schauen, wie ich ihre Reichskriegsflaggen und die Zündschlüssel der Boote wieder eingesammelt habe. Danach gabs eine erklärende Ansage bezüglich weiterer Aktionen und der Aussicht auf einen Fjordurlaub als Uferangler und alles wa wieder friedlich und in Ordnung.
> 
> Nur so zum Nachdenken. Sturzbesoffene Schützenvereinsmitglieder in echten Unfiormen bereiten mir jedenfalls mehr Unwohlsein, als harmlose Carper im Tarnfleckdress, weil der halt weniger schmutzt!




Andal, woran ersiehst du denn, dass ich aus Tarnfleck eine nationale Gesinnung mache?

Tarnfleck kann auch amerikanischer Tarnfleck sein. Um aber nochmal auf das preisliche Agrument einzugehen, einheitlich olivfarbene Kleidung ist unerschwinglich?

Es gibt auch Khakifarben, die man nicht in Richtung Militär auslegt.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Khakifarben, die man nicht in Richtung Militär auslegt.




Die Frage ist schlicht - was geht dich das an, wie andere Leute aussehen und was denen gefällt?


----------



## Colophonius (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Köpft mich - aber ich finde das eine gute Entscheidung. 

Wir sind Angler, keine Soldaten und unser Ruf ist eh' schon schlecht genug. 
Und wer hier mit irgendwelchen Grundrechten argumentiert, hat Menschenrechte ohnehin nicht verstanden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Wir sind Angler, keine Soldaten



Darum rennen wir auch nicht mit ner Knarre rum, sondern angeln.



Colophonius schrieb:


> und unser Ruf ist eh' schon schlecht genug.
> Und wer hier mit irgendwelchen Grundrechten argumentiert, hat Menschenrechte ohnehin nicht verstanden.




Sagt wer?|kopfkrat:m
Schonmal was von Toleranz gehört?


----------



## heineken2003 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Frage ist schlicht - was geht dich das an, wie andere Leute aussehen und was denen gefällt?



Und wieso ist dann der Skinhead mit Thor Steinar Klamotten ein Problem, oder wieso sollen Lehrerinnen keine Miniröcke oder Hotpants tragen?

Warum darf ich nicht mit freiem Oberkörper durch die Innenstadt laufen?

Muss ich dir auf deine Frage wirklich ne Antwort geben?

Wieso darf ich zur Arbeit nicht mit der Wehrmachtsuniform meines Großvaters erscheinen? Nein da sind keine Hakenkreuze drauf.


----------



## Andal (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Köpft mich - aber ich finde das eine gute Entscheidung.
> 
> Wir sind Angler, keine Soldaten und unser Ruf ist eh' schon schlecht genug.
> Und wer hier mit irgendwelchen Grundrechten argumentiert, hat Menschenrechte ohnehin nicht verstanden.



Ich trage meine US-Tarnfleckjacke sogar recht gerne im Alltag. So als kleine Erinnerung an die Demonstranten der Anti-Vietnamkriegsbewegung junger Amerikaner in den 70ern. Ich mache das, weil ich die Rechte dazu habe.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Und wieso ist dann der Skinhead mit Thor Steinar Klamotten ein Problem, oder wieso sollen Lehrerinnen keine Miniröcke oder Hotpants tragen?
> 
> Warum darf ich nicht mit freiem Oberkörper durch die Innenstadt laufen?
> 
> Muss ich dir auf deine Frage wirklich ne Antwort geben?




Von mir aus kannste so rumrennen und mich persönlich stören auch alle anderen (Paradies-)Vögel nicht.

Solange sie die Freiheit der Anderen achten, sind mir alle gleich(egal)!!!

Nennt sich Toleranz!!!

Niemand muss so rumrennen, wie es mir gefällt!


----------



## heineken2003 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Oh Mann, jetzt geht das los, ist mir doch scheiss egal was andere davon halten, ich darf auf der Autobahn 65 Km/h fahren, deswegen mache ich von meinem Recht gebrauch.

Es gibt nunmal Leute die sich an Militaria im Alltag stören, deswegen darfst du sie weiter tragen,  aber man könnte den Konflikt einfach umgehen indem man sich Klamotten kauft, die gute Qualität haben, nicht viel kosten und niemanden auf den Senkel gehen.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Andal (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> wieso sollen Lehrerinnen keine Miniröcke oder Hotpants tragen?



Weil das zu ihren adipösen Krautstampfern und den Krampfadern einfach verboten aussieht. Da kriegen die armen Schulkinder Augenkrebs!


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Es gibt nunmal Leute die sich an Militaria im Alltag stören, deswegen darfst du sie weiter tragen,  aber man könnte den Konflikt einfach umgehen indem man sich Klamotten kauft, die gute Qualität haben, nicht viel kosten und niemanden auf den Senkel gehen.



Du zäumst das Pferd von hinten auf.|rolleyes
Ist es nicht jedermanns gutes Recht, sich so wohlzufühlen wie es ihm lieb ist?

Wer gibt anderen das Recht zur Kritik?

Warum kümmert sich nicht jeder um sein eigenes Äußeres?

Ist das so ne Art Wettkampf der Blockwarte, immer allen ihren persönlichen Willen aufzwingen zu wollen?


----------



## Andal (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Es gibt nunmal Leute die sich an Militaria im Alltag stören, deswegen darfst du sie weiter tragen,  aber man könnte den Konflikt einfach umgehen indem man sich Klamotten kauft, die gute Qualität haben, nicht viel kosten und niemanden auf den Senkel gehen.



Weil ein paar Hanseln meine Jacke nich gefällt, soll ich sie weghängen? Sollen sie mich einfach nicht anschauen, ist mir eh lieber. Ich hasse Lakritze. Fordere ich deshalb ein Verbot? Ich fress den Dreck halt einfach nicht!


----------



## heineken2003 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Von mir aus kannste so rumrennen und mich persönlich stören auch alle anderen (Paradies-)Vögel nicht.
> 
> Solange sie die Freiheit der Anderen achten, sind mir alle gleich(egal)!!!
> 
> ...



Und Toleranz gegenüber Menschen die damit negatives verbinden gibt es nicht?
Nur weil irgendwo geschrieben steht du darfst das, musst du diesen Paragraphen bis zum exitus ausreizen?

Schonmal dran gedacht, dass genau wegen dem ausreizen der Vorschriften immer neue Vorschriften erlassen werden?
Wo ist das Problem einfach ne neutralere Kleidung zu wählen, die auch warm ist, einigermaßen gut aussieht und von allen Mitmenschen akzeptiert wird?

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Schonmal dran gedacht, dass genau wegen dem ausreizen der Vorschriften immer neue Vorschriften erlassen werden?



Wieder rückwärts gedacht.|supergri
Die Paragraphen werden ausgereizt eben weil alles bis ins Kleinste reglementiert ist!



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem einfach ne neutralere Kleidung zu wählen, die auch warm ist, einigermaßen gut aussieht und von allen Mitmenschen akzeptiert wird?



Kann ich dir sagen.
Weil ich meine Kleidung nicht nach danach auswähle, dass sie anderen gefällt - sondern nur mir, sowohl praktisch als auch optisch!
Ich lege auch keinen absolut keinen Wert darauf, dass meine Optik jemandem ge- oder missfällt, weil ich selbst es auch jedem zugestehe, rumzurennen wie er will ohne ihn zu kritisieren!


----------



## Andal (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Schmarrn. Wenn ich jetzt anfange aufzzählen, welche Kleidungsstücke und Stile mir ein negatives Gefühl vermitteln, dann wirds aber sehr leer in den Innenstädten!

Am besten wir lassen so eine Art Mao Look entwerfen, dann häten wir den ersten Schritt zu dieser unerträglichen Gleichmacherei schon mal hinter uns!


----------



## Sir Pommes (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

jetzt würde mich aber inzwischen doch sehr interessieren was an besagtem Gewässer so alles vorgefallen ist, dass eben diese ominösen 70% FÜR ein solches Verbot gestimmt haben

der Name des Vereins wäre hier schonmal ein Anfang


----------



## Gunnar. (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



> Schmarrn. Wenn ich jetzt anfange aufzzählen, welche Kleidungsstücke und Stile mir ein negatives Gefühl vermitteln, dann wirds aber sehr leer in den Innenstädten!


 
Treffender es auszudrücken geht nicht!!!


----------



## heineken2003 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Nun denn, 
ich akzeptiere eure Meinung hierzu, nichtsdestotrotz habe ich meine eigene  

Als Angelvereinsvorstand würde ich auch nicht ohne weiteres eine Kleidung verbeiten, es sei denn damit ist etwas vorgefallen.
Die weitere Diskussion erscheint mir müßig 

Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Andal (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Und ich zieh mir jetzt meine Tarnjacke an und geh beim Lidl eine Runde provozieren... äh einkaufen!


----------



## Colophonius (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Darum rennen wir auch nicht mit ner Knarre rum, sondern angeln.


Und der "Knarrenkleidung" #h



> Sagt wer?|kopfkrat:m
> Schonmal was von Toleranz gehört?



Ja, durchaus. Ich bin sogar sehr tolerant. Wenn es nach mir ginge, kann meinetwegen jeder in Tarnmontur rumlaufen, aber es geht halt nicht nur um mich, sondern um die Gesamtheit.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Und der "_Knarrenkleidung_" #h



Die gibts nur in deiner Phantasie.|supergri




Colophonius schrieb:


> Ja, durchaus. Ich bin sogar sehr tolerant. Wenn es nach mir ginge, kann meinetwegen jeder in Tarnmontur rumlaufen, aber es geht halt nicht nur um mich, sondern um die Gesamtheit.



Warum instrumentalisierst du dich dann zum Sprachrohr derer, die gar nicht deiner Ansicht sind?#c



Colophonius schrieb:


> Köpft mich - aber ich finde das eine gute Entscheidung.


----------



## Dok (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Und Toleranz gegenüber Menschen die damit negatives verbinden gibt es nicht?



Ich glaube hier wird Toleranz mit Rücksicht verwechselt.
Rücksicht auf seine Mitmenschen ist sehr wichtig in einer Gesellschaft, jedoch nicht bis zu Selbsaufgabe.

Ich mag auch keine Tarnkleidung, weil Sie mir einfach nicht gefällt, das ist jedoch mein Problem. 
Weiterhin bin ich auch ohne weiteres in der Lage eine Privatperson in solcher Kleidung von einem Soldaten zu unterscheiden. Wobei hier auch mal gesagt werden sollte, das Soldaten nichts "böses" sind!



Andal schrieb:


> Schmarrn. Wenn ich jetzt anfange aufzzählen, welche Kleidungsstücke und Stile mir ein negatives Gefühl vermitteln, dann wirds aber sehr leer in den Innenstädten!
> 
> Am besten wir lassen so eine Art Mao Look entwerfen, dann häten wir den ersten Schritt zu dieser unerträglichen Gleichmacherei schon mal hinter uns!



So sehe ich das auch!


----------



## benspaps (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Mir stellt sich jetzt die Frage was hier für ein aufheben gemacht wird. Viel interessanter wäre es doch welche größe das Gewässer hat und wie  groß der Verein überhaupt ist. Bei 3 Mitgliedern im Verein wäre eine 2/3 mehrheit sicher leicht zu erreichen . 

Grüße aus Sachsen. 

Ps. Mit Gewässerpool wäre das sicher  nicht passiert [


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



gründler schrieb:


> Ps: Die neuen Chips sind GPS überwacht (Haustiere),geht also auch beim Volke.
> 
> 
> #h



Tut zwar nix zur Sache - aber durch die Dauererreichbarkeit über das Handy ist die GPS-Überwachung des Volkes längst Realität ... Zwangseinführung von (Anal-)Sendern ist gar nicht nötig, man muss die Sender nur als hochwertige Handys gestalten |supergri


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das dieses Verbot rechtlichen Bestand hätte



Aber natürlich hat dieser Beschluss rechtlich Bestand.

Der verein übt das unmittelbare Hausrecht aus und kann bestimmen, unter welchen Bedingungen er Angler an den Teich lässt.

Das selbe gilt für eine Diskothek, ein Restaurant, sogar für meine eigene Wohnstube.

Hier mit dem Grundgesetzt und Grundrechten zu kommen, ist an Lächerlichkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten. Welches Grundrecht sollte denn eingeschränkt sein? Das Recht auf das Tragen von Tarnklamotten etwa?

Der Verein schränkt ja in keinster Weise das Angeln ansich ein. Ich bin selbst so ein Carphantaaaa und habe schon so manch dickes Wasserschwein aus dem Wasser gezogen ... Tarnklamotten? Ich hab eine Ein-Strich-Kein-Strich-Wattehose im Schuppen hängen ... hatte die aber noch nie beim Angeln an. Es bedarf also offensichtlich keiner Tarnkleidung, um erfolgreich Karpfen zu fangen.

Nichtmal die Jägerschaft rennt im Volltarn durch die Wälder und bei denen würde das sogar Sinn machen. Manchmal sollte man die Kirche einfach mal im Dorf lassen, ehrlich!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> aber durch die Dauererreichbarkeit über das Handy ist die GPS-Überwachung des Volkes längst Realität



Oh Gott! Herr, lass Hirn regnen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Aber natürlich hat dieser Beschluss rechtlich Bestand.



Ich glaub nicht.
Dann müssten sich ebenfalls die Spaziergänger und alle anderen dran halten und es müsste öffentlich ausgeschildert sein, damit jeder Bescheid weiß.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Verein kann sicher Bestimmungen erlassen, die sein Eigentum(oder auch gepachtetes) betrifft, sowie den Umgang damit.
> Aber nie verbindlich eine Kleiderordnung festlegen oder Farbe der Unterwäsche, des Fahrrades, des Hundes, der Haare oder der Socken der Mitglieder.
> Das betrifft nämlich das Eigentum der Leute und nicht das des Vereins, also keine Befugnis für Vorschriften sondern bestenfalls einen versuchten Eingriff in die persönlichen Rechte.
> 
> ...



Man könnte ebenso wilkürlich Brille tragen, lange oder kurze Haare und rote,grüne Schuhe usw. verbieten.
Sowas gibt es gar nicht.
Ich bleib dabei, dass solche Eingriffe in die persönliche Freiheit nicht durchsetzbar sind.


----------



## ernie1973 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> neeneenee.....#d
> Der Verein kann sicher Bestimmungen erlassen, die sein Eigentum(oder auch gepachtetes) betrifft, sowie den Umgang damit.
> Aber nie verbindlich eine Kleiderordnung festlegen oder Farbe der Unterwäsche, des Fahrrades, des Hundes, der Haare oder der Socken der Mitglieder.
> Das betrifft nämlich das Eigentum der Leute und niocht das des Vereins, also keine Befugnis für Vorschriften sondern bestenfalls einen versuchten Eingriff in die persönlichen Rechte.
> ...



Dochdochdoch!

Ein privatrechtlicher Verein kann das! (nat. nur für seine Mitglieder!)

*UND - bei Deiner Ansicht darfst Du nicht vergessen, dass jedes hier betroffene Mitglied sich WILLENTLICH dem verein angeschlossen hat und sich somit durch eine freie Willensentscheidung auch der Satzung unterworfen hat!!!*

Normalsterblichen (--> also NICHT-Vereinsmitgliedern) könnte man das Tragen dieser Sachen natürlich nicht einfach so verbieten - Vereinsmitgliedern eben schon - sowie man z.B. auch als Beamter, Soldat und als Strafgefangener nur eingeschränkt eine freie Kleidungswahl hat!

Hier hat man quasi einen Teil der Vereinsobrigkeit & -Regeln durch Beitritt anerkannt!

Man muss ja keinem Verein beitreten - sondern man will es und tut es freiwillig - die Regeln des Vereins erkennt erkennt man dann aber in aller Regel auch an!

...oder wird eben kein Mitglied!

Es kann auch per Satzung bestimmt werden, welche Kleidung Mitglieder tragen / nicht tragen!

"Kostümpflicht" bei öffentlichen Veranstaltungen - oder auch internen Veranstaltungen haben viele Vereine als Selbstverständlichkeit!(wobei Verstösse nicht geduldet werden - oder sogar "bestraft"!).

Darüber hinaus kann ein privatrechtlicher Verein auch eigene "Strafen" bis hin zum Rauswurf eines Mitglieds festlegen und sich eigene "Ehrengerichte" oder sonstige Gremien schaffen, die über solche Sanktionen bei Verstössen befinden!

Vereinsrechtliche Fragen können auch mal bei ordentlichen Zivilgerichten / Amtsgerichten landen - aber das sind meist Fragen, bei denen es um die rechtliche Wirkung der Satzung geht etc. - eine Kleiderordnung / Kostümpflicht kann ein Verein aber durchaus mehrheitlich per Abstimmung für seine Mitglieder festlegen und Verstösse dagegen "intern" aburteilen!

Kommt nur auf die Satzung an!

Die PRIVATAUTONOMIE erlaubt ne Menge auf dieser rein privatrechtlichen Basis!

Aber Dir jetzt das (private) Vereinsrecht und seine denk- und machbaren Auswüchse zu erklären, dass sprengt hier den Rahmen!

Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

1. Geht es nicht um gemeinsame Veranstaltungen des Vereins(sondern privates Freizeitangeln) und 2.  können sie Mitglieder rauswerfen aber rechnet sich das?

Kann also ein gemeinnütziger Verein gemeinnützig sein wenn er gewissen Mitglieder nicht zulässt?
Z.B. Brillenträger, Tarnklamottenträger, grüne-Schuhe-Träger, Fahrradfaher(die Liste ist endlos)?

ich glaube nicht und würde es persönlich auf einen Rechtsstreit ankommen lassen um solchen Blödsinn zu kippen!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kann also ein gemeinnütziger Verein gemeinnützig sein wenn er gewissen Mitglieder nicht zulässt?



Zunächst: ja, das kann er durchaus!

Und dann: wo lässt der Verein bitte bestimmte Personen nicht zu? Er hat ja das Angeln nicht eingeschränkt, sondern lediglich eine Einschränkung bei der Bekleidung getroffen.

Und die erstreckt sich eben nur auf die unmittelbaren Mitglieder des Vereins selbst, womit die Argumentation bezüglich Passanten, Badegästen, etc. gar keine ist.


----------



## Andal (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Außerdem ist ja nur der vollständige Tarnanzug verboten. Tarnjacke, Tarnhose und ein rotes T-Shirt, schon ist die Vollkommenheit beim Teufel. Pinguin-Dress mit Turnschuhen reicht auch nicht für den Opernball...


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Irgendwo las ich mal:
"Ein gemeinnütziger Verein darf die Mitgliedschaft wegen des Grundsatzes der  Förderung der Allgemeinheit nicht auf einen eng begrenzten Kreis von  Personen beschränken. "

Wie gesagt, ich pers. würde es auf einen Rechtsstreit ankommen lassen um meine Selbstbestimmung zu wahren(die ja jedes Nichtmitglied da See auch hat).|rolleyes

PS: Wird Zeit dass Ralle kommt und den Aprilscherz aufklärt.


----------



## ernie1973 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht.
> Dann müssten sich ebenfalls die Spaziergänger und alle anderen dran halten und es müsste öffentlich ausgeschildert sein, damit jeder Bescheid weiß.
> NEIN! - denn diese sind keine VereinsMITGLIEDER und haben sich nicht an die Satzung zu halten!
> 
> ...


 --> für Nicht Vereinsmitglieder stimmt das - alleine schon wg. Art. 2 I GG - wenn man aber willentlich sich selbst einer privatrechtlichen Satzung unterwirft, indem man einem Verein beitritt, dann kann man sich durchaus freiwillig auch dazu entscheiden, Freiheitsrechte aufzugeben und Vereinsregeln als für einen selbst verbindlich anzuerkennen!

Das ist wahre Freiheit - als Ausprägung der Privatautonomie - und das gibt es bei Vereinen nicht so selten!

Ernie


----------



## Christian1987S (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Bin ich froh das es in unserem Verein anders zugeht. Da stört sich niemand an solchen Klamotten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Satzung hebelt G-Gesetz aus?

Die Satzung ist dann wohl ungültig.|kopfkrat


----------



## heineken2003 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Würde Tinca ja gerne mal in einem Karnevalsverein sehen, wo er den  Vorstand verklagt, weil der für den Karnevalszug eine Kleiderordnung  durchsetzen will.

Bei manchen hier vermute ich, dass sie im  Garten nen Bunker gebaut haben in dem sie zeitweise mit Alupapiermütze  sitzen und auf den Weltuntergang warten wenn die bösen Regierungen und  Konzerne uns alle ins Elend stürzen.

Jetzt sagt der 0815 Nazi,  Thor Steinar ist nur ein Klamottenlabel, genau wie Lonsdale, ist das  dann rechtswidrig wenn der Staat das tragen von Thor Steinar klamotten  verbietet.

Kann echt nicht verstehen was sich hier die Leute so  aufregen, wenn ich in einem Verein Mitglied wäre wo es tolle Gewässer  geben würde, dann würde ich in der pinkfarbenen Jogginghose auf dem  Einrad zum angeln fahren wenn das so vorgeschrieben ist. Meinen Spass  dadran kriegt man auch mit sowas nicht kaputt.

Aber andere  wiederum legen hier nen Straussenei ins Nest wenn man an ihre ach so  qualitativ hochwertigen Camo Klamotten geht, da die ja so günstig sind,  kann man die natürlich auch nicht gegen was anderes tauschen...

Viel  Spass beim 65 km/h fahren auf deutschen Autobahnen, das ist auch  erlaubt. Ist bestimmt geil dann den Menschen mit dem Audi zu nerven und  trotzdem auf der Seite des Gesetzes zu stehen!

#d


----------



## ernie1973 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Irgendwo las ich mal:
> "Ein gemeinnütziger Verein darf die Mitgliedschaft wegen des Grundsatzes der  Förderung der Allgemeinheit nicht auf einen eng begrenzten Kreis von  Personen beschränken. "
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich pers. würde es auf einen Rechtsstreit ankommen lassen um meine Selbstbestimmung zu wahren(die ja jedes Nichtmitglied da See auch hat).|rolleyes
> ...



Ich denke in der Praxis würdest Du mit Deiner Ansicht schnell aus einem Verein rausgeworfen, wenn Du erst eintrittst und Dich dann nicht an die mehrheitlich & formal korrekt  beschlossene Regeln hältst, die eben (nur) *für alle Mitglieder *gelten!

...und ob der Verein hier überhaupt gemeinnützig ist, oder nicht, spielt eigentlich nur steuerlich und wirtschaftlich eine gewisse Rolle - hilft Dir aber sicher nicht bei der Kleidungsfrage!

Natürlich könntest Du beim Amtsgericht dann versuchen gegen Deinen Rauswurf zu klagen - wobei ggf. auch mal Teile der Satzung überprüft würden - aber - ein mehrheitlich beschlossenes Bekleidungsverbot von Mitgliedern für Mitglieder des Vereins halte ich auch als Jurist nicht für bedenklich!

LG,

Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Jurist?
Nicht mehr Hobbyjurist?#h

Mich bräuchte da keiner rauswerfen weil ich gar nicht erst eintreten würde.


----------



## Andal (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Wenn ich in einen Trachtenverein eintrete, dann weiß ich im Voraus, dass es ohne Lederne und Haferlschuhe nix wird. Beim Golfclub ist auch jedem klar, dass man nicht im Jogginganzug und Gummistiefeln aufs Green kommt.

Aber wenn ich Mitglied in einem Angelverein bin und der drückt mir von heute auf gleich einen Dresscode aufs Auge, dann ist Polen aber offen!

Da würde ich schon aus reiner Freude am Zoff so lange quertreiben, bis die sprichwörtlichen Fetzen fliegen.


----------



## ernie1973 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Satzung hebelt G-Gesetz aus?
> 
> Die Satzung ist dann wohl ungültig.|kopfkrat



Verstehst Du es nicht - oder willst Du es nicht verstehen?

Jemand tritt einem Verein bei und unterwirft sich FREIWILLIG der Satzung durch den Beitritt!

DAS ist ebenfalls eine rechtliche Handlung, auf freier Willensbasis!

Also - verzichtet er ggf. auch freiwillig auf einige Rechte und erkennt "Vereinsregeln" für sich als verbindlich an!

Dann wegen der Regeln zu motzen, die der Verein sich selber mehrheitlich z.B. hinsichtlich einer Kleidungsfrage gegeben hat, dass wäre zivilrechtlich gesprochen gegen "Treu und Glauben".

Es muss ja auch keiner im Verein bleiben, der nur in Tarnklamotten glücklich ist beim Angeln - aber - geangelt wird nach den Regeln des Vereins und der Satzung, welche jedes Mitglied FREIWILLIG gegen sich gelten lässt!


Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Darum geht es. 
Die sind da schon Mitglied.




Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich in einen Trachtenverein eintrete, dann weiß ich im Voraus, dass es ohne Lederne und Haferlschuhe nix wird. Beim Golfclub ist auch jedem klar, dass man nicht im Jogginganzug und Gummistiefeln aufs Green kommt.
> 
> *Aber wenn ich Mitglied in einem Angelverein bin und der drückt mir von heute auf gleich einen Dresscode aufs Auge, dann ist Polen aber offen!*
> 
> Da würde ich schon aus reiner Freude am Zoff so lange quertreiben, bis die sprichwörtlichen Fetzen fliegen.



:m:m:m:m


----------



## ernie1973 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich in einen Trachtenverein eintrete, dann weiß ich im Voraus, dass es ohne Lederne und Haferlschuhe nix wird. Beim Golfclub ist auch jedem klar, dass man nicht im Jogginganzug und Gummistiefeln aufs Green kommt.
> 
> Aber wenn ich Mitglied in einem Angelverein bin und der drückt mir von heute auf gleich einen Dresscode aufs Auge, dann ist Polen aber offen!
> 
> Da würde ich schon aus reiner Freude am Zoff so lange quertreiben, bis die sprichwörtlichen Fetzen fliegen.



Dafür gab es auf der JHV bei der Abstimmung ja die Gelegenheit - aber offenbar fanden 70 % der Angler das ok - und das Minderheiten damit vielleicht unlucky sind, dass ist wohl immer der "Preis" von demokratischen Entscheidungen!?!



Ernie


----------



## Andal (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Viel  Spass beim 65 km/h fahren auf deutschen Autobahnen, das ist auch  erlaubt.



Rund um Köln küssen sie vor Freude den Mittelstreifen, wenn es tatsächlich mal mit so einer rasanten Geschwindigkeit zur Sache geht!


----------



## ernie1973 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jurist?
> Nicht mehr Hobbyjurist?#h
> 
> Mich bräuchte da keiner rauswerfen weil ich gar nicht erst eintreten würde.



Hm,

gehen die Argumente aus und wir werden persönlich?

Ich erklär´s Dir aber gerne nochmal in Ruhe - ich habe brav nach dem Studium der Rechte mein Staatsexamen bestanden - verdiene meine Brötchen aber nicht damit, weswegen ich es als "Hobby" betrachte!

Aber - gelernt ist gelernt.....

Damit darf ich mich "Jurist" schimpfen und habe durchaus vereinsrechtlich einige Erfahrungen aus meiner Zeit als Rechtsreferendar und als "Berater" einiger Vereine, in denen ich Mitglied bin!

*Darunter ist auch ein Angelverein!!!*



Ernie


----------



## heineken2003 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ihr seid schon bissl langsam oder?
Der Verein hat das mit der Mehrzahl der anwesenden Mitglieder auf der JHV beschlossen. Somit kann Polen offen sein bis zum Nordpol und ihr könnt bis zum Stammesgericht von Papua Neu Guinea klagen, einer Satzung unterwirft man sich freiwillig. Wenn man einem Verein von Fliegenfischern beitritt, dann kannste auch nicht klagen, dass du nicht mit der Spinnrute angeln darfst.

Wenn dieser Verein das so möchte, dann ist das halt so. Könnt ja gerne Mitglied werden und klagen, wenn das so ne eindeutige Rechtslage ist, dann könnt ihr ja mit dem Rechtsanwalt halbe halbe machen.

Es gibt halt Leute die legen wert darauf, dass man beim Essen beide Hände auf dem Tisch hat, dass man beim trinken nicht schlürft und beim essen nicht schmatzt. 

Andere wiederum mögen keine Tarnfleckklamotten, nur weil 90% der Angler so Klamotten tragen aus welchen Gründen auch immer kann sich ne Gesellschaft oder ein Verein doch dazu entschliessen das nicht zu tun.

Tinca würde bestimmt auch bei den Amish sein Recht auf Elektronik einklagen


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> gehen die Argumente aus und wir werden persönlich?
> 
> ...



Danke.:m
Und nein, wir  werden nicht persönlich.
Der Hobbyzusatz stammte doch von dir wenn ich mich nicht irre(und ich irre mich nie).


----------



## Andal (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Dafür gab es auf der JHV bei der Abstimmung ja die Gelegenheit - aber offenbar fanden 70 % der Angler das ok



Das kommt ja noch dazu. Diese 70% geistiger Sitzriesen mit chronischer Zustimmungsneigung für jedweden Blödsinn würden meine Kampfeslust nur noch anfeuern. So viele Verbote könnten die gar nicht erlassen, wie ich sie mit Schlupflöchern ärgern würde. So lange, bis sie sich selber verbieten und da hätte ich schon längst eine neue Anglerheimat.

Wenn die Klügeren immer nur nachgeben, dann regiert man Ende der größte Blödmannsgehilfe. Bisweilen hat man den Eindruck, es sei schon so weit. Wehret den Anfängen!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Darum geht es.
> Die sind da schon Mitglied.



Und auch die haben sich einem Mehrheitsbeschluss zu unterwerfen oder aber das Recht, dem Verein die Kündigung auf den Tisch zu legen. Ganz wie sie mögen.

Innerhalb des Geltungsbereiches einer Satzung, respektive eines mehrheitlichen Mitgliederbeschlusses, gilt weitestmögliche Rechtsautonomie (Ernie berichtige mich, wenn ich falsch liege - als Vorsitzender eines solchen Vereins interessiert mich das wirklich brennend) - der Gesetzgeber hat dem Verein hier reichlich Spielraum gelassen.

Einzig andere Rechtsgüter (Eigentum usw.) dürfen auch durch eine Satzung nicht angefasst werden. Straftaten per Satzung bzw. Mehrheitsbeschluss durchzusetzen ist ebenso nicht möglich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Tinca würde bestimmt auch bei den Amish sein Recht auf Elektronik einklagen



Hab ich nix mit zu tun und wie gesagt soll jeder machen wie er selbst(und nur er selbst!)will.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Einzig andere* Rechtsgüter (Eigentum usw.)* dürfen auch durch eine Satzung nicht angefasst werden. Straftaten per Satzung bzw. Mehrheitsbeschluss durchzusetzen ist ebenso nicht möglich.



Aha.
Und die zugesicherten Freiheiten im GG sind keine (Individual-)Rechtsgüter?

Dazu würde mich dann doch mal die Ansicht eines praktizierende Juristen interessieren und nicht nur eines ausgelernten.


----------



## ernie1973 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke.:m
> Und nein, wir  werden nicht persönlich.
> Der Hobbyzusatz stammte doch von dir wenn ich mich nicht irre(und ich irre mich nie).



Ja- aber der Zusatz war wohl für manch einen irreführend hinsichtlich meiner beurkundeten Qualifikation und sollte eigentlich ein Scherz sein!



Deswegen habe ich ihn entfernt, was aber wohl nichts an meiner beruflichen Qualifikation ändert, auch wenn ich den Luxus geniesse, auf den Job nicht angewiesen zu sein!



Aber - Du hast *den entscheidenden Punkt* gerade selber angesprochen - wenn man nicht bereit ist, (formal zustandegekommene) Satzungsregeln gegen sich gelten zu lassen, dann tritt man einem Verein nicht bei!

Sicher kann ein Verein nichts per Satzung "legalisieren", was gesetzlich verboten ist - ABER - eine Kleiderordnung kann und darf sich ein privatrechtlich organisierter Verein durchaus selber geben, die dann für die Mitglieder auch VERBINDLICH ist!

Beschliesst ein Verein mehrheitlich und formal korrekt Regeln, die man als Mitglied nicht gut findet, dann kann man austreten!

LG,

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aha.
> Und die zugesicherten Freiheiten im GG sind keine (Individual-)Rechtsgüter?
> 
> Dazu würde mich dann doch mal die Ansicht eines praktizierende Juristen interessieren und nicht nur eines (mit welcher Note?) ausgelernten.



Hihi - du stichelst - aber ich antworte Dir trotzdem gern:

Es sind individuelle und *dispositive* Rechtsgüter (Kleidung tragen / nicht tragen), um die es *HIER* gerade geht - und d.h. ich kann mich als Vereinsmitglied und freier Bürger durchaus dazu entscheiden, *mich selber einer Satzung zu unterwerfen* und diese gegen mich gelten zu lassen, welche dann auch mal ggf. Kleidung vorschreibt oder verbietet für Vereinsaktivitäten!!!(ich habe ne Zeit lang rel. hoch Billard in d Liga gespielt - dabei wurde mir auch Kleidung vorgeschrieben in der ich zu spielen hatte - ebenso auf reinen Vereinstournieren galt eine verbindliche Kleiderordnung!).

Das ist wahre Freiheit! (durch den Beitritt SELBER entscheiden zu können, was ich für oder gegen mich gelten lassen möchte!!!).

Wenn dort in der Satzung geregelt ist, mit welchen Mehrheiten Beschlüsse zu fassen sind, dann habe ich auch diese Beschlüsse gegen mich gelten zu lassen, wobei es nat. auch dabei gesetzliche Grenzen gibt (sonst könnte ein Verein z.B. das Kiffen am Wasser vorschreiben - das ist aber eben kein dispositives Rechtsgut, auf das man als Individuum oder Verein einen rechtl. erheblichen Einfluss hat).

Das Tragen oder nicht Tragen bestimmter Bekleidung halte ich persönlich aber insofern für "per Satzung bestimmbar" --> also dispositiv!

Andere rechtlich fundierte Ansichten dazu würden mich auch interessieren!

Ernie


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und die zugesicherten Freiheiten im GG sind keine (Individual-)Rechtsgüter?



Doch, natürlich. Ich wüsste aber nun nicht, wo im GG steht, dass du das unbedingte Recht zum Tragen eines Volltarnanzuges hast 

Mal im Ernst: das Grundgesetz heranzuziehen, hat sehr oft seine Tücken.

Laut Grundgesetz Art 5 habe ich das Recht, meine Meinung frei zu äußern. Soweit, so gut. Schon der Absatz 2 desselben Artikels schränkt dieses Recht jedoch ein und räumt niederrangigen Gesetzen eine gesonderte Regelung ein (Wahrung von persönlichkeitsrechten, etc.pp.).

Und das selbe gilt mit dem von dir vermutlich gemeinten Recht auf freie Entfaltung. Auch dieses kann und wird in vielerlei anderen Gesetzen/Vorschriften/Regeln/what ever eingeschränkt. Unter anderem bei einem Mehrheitsbeschluss einer Mitgliederversammlung eines Angelvereins.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Die Frage ist doch niocht ob man sich so einer Satzung freiwillig unterwerfen kann. Man kann sich ja selbst auch freiwillig misshandeln lassen.

Die Frage ist, ob eine Satzung so etwas (beinhalten) darf.

Und dazu würde mich die Ansicht eines (praktizierenden)Experten interessieren.



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Auch dieses kann und wird in vielerlei  anderen Gesetzen/Vorschriften/Regeln/what ever eingeschränkt. Unter  anderem bei einem Mehrheitsbeschluss einer Mitgliederversammlung eines  Angelvereins.



Genau dafür würde ich gern eine verlässliche Quelle wissen.
Reinschreiben kann man viel, wie schon gesagt...Brille tragen usw.usw.verbieten...aber ist das rechtsgültig?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> (sonst könnte ein Verein z.B. das Kiffen am Wasser vorschreiben - das ist aber eben kein dispositives Rechtsgut, auf das man als Individuum einen rechtl. erheblichen Einfluss hat)



Das sehen in Analogie zum Thema "Mehrheitsbeschluss im DAFV und Durchgriff auf Gewässerordnungen bei Landesverbänden" alle Juristen, mit denen ich darüber gesprochen habe, absolut identisch zu dir.


----------



## Andal (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Loriot würde vermutlich bemerken:

"Recht und gesunder Menschenverstand passen einfach nicht zueinander!"

Und ich sage:

"Frau Justitia ist eine Hure. Dem reichen Manne besorgt sie es besonders schön!"


----------



## ernie1973 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Das sehen in Analogie zum Thema "Mehrheitsbeschluss im DAFV und Durchgriff auf Gewässerordnungen bei Landesverbänden" alle Juristen, mit denen ich darüber gesprochen habe, absolut identisch zu dir.



Hihi - ich weiß - aber Tinca traut mir halt´ einfach nicht!

Dann soll er lieber einen "praktizierenden" Kollegen fragen - dann lernt er auch, was das kostet!(...und - wie wenig das oft bringt, wenn er an den Falschen gerät!).



lol

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Andal schrieb:


> Loriot würde vermutlich bemerken:
> 
> "Recht und gesunder Menschenverstand passen einfach nicht zueinander!"
> 
> ...



*DAS* ist so!



Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hihi - ich weiß - aber Tinca traut mir halt´ einfach nicht!
> 
> Dann soll er lieber einen "praktizierenden" Kollegen fragen -* dann lernt er auch, was das kostet!*



Würde!
Aber nur wenn ich praktisch auch in der Sitution wäre.:m


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> dann lernt er auch, was das kostet!



Jo  Ich war am Donnerstag bei einem solchen Kollegen und habe mir eine Beratung zum Thema "Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung" (ich werde als Forenbetreiber grad von einer Anwaltskanzlei "drangsaliert") eingeholt ... schlägt mit knapp 180 Euro zu Buche :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Der DAFV wird euch organisierten Zahlern allen zwangsweise Verbandsklamotten verordnen - die brauchen Kohle, was sie dann gut über  die VDSF-GmbH mit den Klamotten regeln könnten 
;-))

@ Tinca:
Ernie hat in diesem Fall schlicht recht.


Der Teutsche braucht halt seine Regeln, Ge- und Verbote um ruhig schlafen zu können.

Da passt die passende Kleiderordnung doch bestens dazu..

Wird ja keiner gezwungen in einem solchen Verein zu bleiben oder dem beizutreten.. 

Ist wie bei der Fusion:
Wenns die Mehrheit will, kommts halt so.......
Dann muss man entweder die mehrheitliche Kröte schlucken oder wie NDS dann austreten.







An alle:
Bitte versuchen nicht persönlich zu werden, dann versuche ich nicht zu verwarnen ;-))


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAFV wird euch organisierten Zahlern allen zwangsweise Verbandsklamotten verordnen



Das denke ich auch, Thomas.

Rosa Tütü oder ähnlich Kleidsames wird wohl am Ende dabei herauskommen. Aber solange ich meine Spongebob-Schlüppi dabei tragen darf, kann ich damit leben


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ernie hat in diesem Fall schlicht recht.



Das glaub ich erst wenn ein praktizierender Jurist das beantwortet.
Immerhin wären ja keine Verhandlungen nötig wenn sich die Anwälte(und Richter) vorher immer schon einig wären:


Die Frage ist doch nicht ob man sich so einer Satzung freiwillig unterwerfen kann. Man kann sich ja selbst auch freiwillig misshandeln lassen.

Die Frage ist, ob eine Satzung so etwas (beinhalten) darf.

Und dazu würde mich die Ansicht eines (praktizierenden)Experten interessieren.

    Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *wolkenkrieger* 

 
_Auch dieses kann und wird in  vielerlei  anderen Gesetzen/Vorschriften/Regeln/what ever eingeschränkt.  Unter  anderem bei einem Mehrheitsbeschluss einer Mitgliederversammlung  eines  Angelvereins._

Genau dafür würde ich gern eine verlässliche Quelle wissen.
Reinschreiben kann man viel, wie schon gesagt...Brille tragen usw.usw.verbieten...aber ist das rechtsgültig?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau dafür würde ich gern eine verlässliche Quelle wissen.



Das dürfte reichlich schwierig werden: die §§ im BGB, die sich mit dem Verein beschäftigen, geben ein verlässliches Verbot erstmal nicht unmittelbar her. Insofern gilt erstmal die Annahme, dass die Satzung - mangels eines gesetzlichen Verbotes - alles regeln darf.

Es spielen aber diverse andere Rechtsgrundlagen eine entscheidende Rolle --- die allerdings alle zu zitieren dürfte, bitte entschuldige, deinen Horizont überschreiten (was im Übrigen auch für mich gilt).

Ich hab mir von einem Spezi mal sagen lassen, dass Vereinsrecht einer der kompliziertesten deutschen Rechtsbereiche überhaupt ist, weil man wohl eine schier unüberschaubare Anzahl an Querverweisen beachten muss.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Dann können wir das hier nicht klären(so ganz ohne Experten).

Wenn es den geschilderten Fall tatsächlich gibt(was wir noch nicht wissen), könnte es sich für die Betroffenen lohnen, das mal prüfen zu lassen.#h


----------



## ernie1973 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

...

Ich geb´s auch jetzt auf!

Hier geht´s auch nicht um eine Brille (als med. evtl. indizierte Sehhilfe- daher ein hinkender Vergleich) - sondern um das Verbot von Tarnkleidung, *NACH* einigen Vorfällen am Vereinsgewässer!

Denke der Verein wurde da etwas unterwürfig, aber letztlich doch im eigenen Interesse tätig, indem er sowas überhaupt zur Abstimmung gelangen ließ!

Aber - ich wünsche Dir - lieber Tinca - von Herzen, dass Dir jemand, (der als Jurist auch praktiziert/praktizieren muss) eine Antwort darauf gibt, ob ein Verein - aus offenbar gegebenem Anlass - bestimmte Kleidungsstücke für seine Mitglieder bei Vereinsaktivitäten per satzungsmäßigem Mehrheitsbeschluss verbindlich verbieten kann!

...und ich hoffe, Du hast dann die Größe, diese Antwort dann auch hier zu posten, wenn Du sie denn mal bekommst!(...und ich wage zu prognostizieren, dass Dir die Antwort im vorliegenden konkreten Fall vermutlich nicht gefallen wird....*g*).

Scheint ja doch viele zu interessieren!



Petri!

Ernie


----------



## offense80 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Bei uns sehe ich an Alster, Elbe, Bille und so auch reichlich Angler in Tarnklamotten sitzen, und ich habe noch nie einen Passanten in Panik mit den Worten "Eckaaaard, die Russen kommen" davon rennen sehen. Angesprochen auf dieses "militärische Outfit" wurde, soweit ich weiß, auch noch niemand.
Kann es auch sein, das es eine Gruppe von Personen ist, die sich zusammengeschlossen haben, um den Anglern bzw. dem Verein zu schaden, weil diese "Tiermörder" ihnen ein Dorn im Auge sind?


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und ich hoffe, Du hast dann die Größe, diese Antwort dann auch hier zu posten, wenn Du sie denn mal bekommst!



Worauf du einen lassen kannst.#6

Dazu muss mir aber erstmal ein Fachkundiger übern Weg laufen, der gern Auskunft gibt, denn als nicht Betroffener werd ich für die Frage kein Geld ausgeben.:g


----------



## Micha383 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Worauf du einen lassen kannst.#6
> 
> Dazu muss mir aber erstmal ein Fachkundiger übern Weg laufen, der gern Auskunft gibt, denn als nicht Betroffener werd ich für die Frage kein Geld ausgeben.:g



Dann hoffe ich mal das du schon nen Spot angefüttert hast mit Advokat Deluxe Boilies :g
Weil alles andere wirst vergessen können, das sind ganz gerissene burschen die Advokat Carps :m


----------



## Fischotte (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

für mich ist der beitrag hier ne ente,
komisch warum sich der themenersteller noch kein einziges mal dazu geäußert hat!

*es wäre interessant zu wissen WELCHER VEREIN dieses Verbot aufgestellt hat um diesen blödsinn ernsthaft zu glauben!*


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

@offense80

Ganz ehrlich? Ich kann das sogar verstehen (also das Verbot ansich). Diese ganze Realtree-Gedöns geht mir schon lange gegen den Strich.

Ich möchte auch nur einen Angler sehen, der nachvollziehbar belegen kann, dass er damit besser fängt.

Und mal ganz unter uns: ne Horde Carphunta, die aussehen, wie eine paramilitärische Vereinigung, dürften tatsächlich die eine oder andere Irritation verursachen. Die Frage, die man in dem speziellen Fall hier stellen sollte lautet: wo liegt das entsprechende Gewässer?

Irgendwo mitten im Wald? Dann ist die Entscheidung ganz sicher etwas überzogen.

Mitten in einem Touristengebiet, gesäumt von idyllischen Alten- und Seniorenheimen? Dann darf man dem Beschluss eine gewisse Berechtigung attestieren.

Es bricht sich doch von uns Anglern keinen Zacken aus der Krone, wenn man nicht rumläuft, als wenn man in den Krieg ziehen würde wollen. Wir tangieren sehr oft auch die Interessen anderer Gruppen und wenn wir nicht endlich anfangen, diese auch zu beachten ... usw. usf.


----------



## Colophonius (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Fischotte schrieb:


> für mich ist der beitrag hier ne ente,
> komisch warum sich der themenersteller noch kein einziges mal dazu geäußert hat!
> 
> *es wäre interessant zu wissen WELCHER VEREIN dieses Verbot aufgestellt hat um diesen blödsinn ernsthaft zu glauben!*



Ralle 24 (der TE) ist schon sehr lange Boardie und ich würde ihn als extrem glaubhaft erachten. Zumal er von einer Ente nichts hätte.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @offense80
> 
> Ganz ehrlich? Ich kann das sogar verstehen (also das Verbot ansich). Diese ganze Realtree-Gedöns geht mir schon lange gegen den Strich.
> 
> ...




Fehlverhalten ist zuerst einmal unabhängig von der Art der Bekleidung.Nicht das Outfit regelt das Benehmen, sondern der Kopfinhalt.

Irritation?Ich glaube Vorurteil passt da besser.Alles was in D nicht den 08/15 MainstreamEinheitsbrei verkörpert, wird perse mißtrauisch beäugt.
Camoulook=Militaristen,Latzhosen=Ökofuzzis,Glatze=Fascho
Bikerlederjacke+Weste=Gewaltbereiter Rocker

Wie einfach man die Welt doch sehen kann....|rolleyes

Und die wahren Feinde unserer Demokratie lachen sich dabei in ihren unauffälligen Outfits in Fäustchen..


----------



## Eggi 1 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Dass die Angler in Deutschland keinen besonders guten Ruf genießen,
ist ja allgemein bekannt. In anderen europäischen Ländern ist das ganz
anders.
Woran liegt das?
Es fängt damit an, wie der Angler am Wasser auftritt.
Das geht los mit der Tarnkleidung, über nackte Oberkörper, 
Alkoholkonsum, hinterlassen von Abfall usw.
Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal überlegen, ob wir am Angelgewässer
nicht ein wenig "zivilisierter" auftreten sollten.
Ich habe als Kind den Spruch gelernt: "Wie man kommt gegangen,
so wird man auch empfangen".


----------



## Andal (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ich finde es ja grad das schöne, dass ich beim Angeln herumlaufen kann, so wie ich möchte. Freie Zeit ganz ungezwungen genießen. Ganz und gar ohne die Dresscodes, die einem das tägliche Leben auf Auge drückt.

Mit wäre es ein Graus, wenn wir Angler alle die gleichen Softshelljäckchen, die gleichen Multifunktionshöschen und schicken Stiefelchen tragen würden, bloß dass irgendwem Genüge getan wäre.

Es reicht doch, wenn man Radfahrer an der meist zu engen Wurstpelle erkennt, die Jäger an ihrem Hallali-Fräckchen, Wanderer an der obligatorischen Wolfspfote und so weiter und so fort. Die Industrie sähe ja nichts lieber, als das wir uns ihrem modischen Diktat unterwerfen würden.

Wollen wir das, oder sind wir lieber die letzten modischen Freizeit-Anarchisten?


----------



## Gunnar. (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



> Wollen *wir *das, oder sind *wir* lieber die letzten modischen Freizeit-Anarchisten?


Wir?? 
Das einzige WIR  - ist das WIR -  die Gegner in den eigenen Reihen haben. Gibt doch genug Leute die der nächsten Regel hinterherhecheln....


----------



## TimSchmidt (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Hmm, verfolge das bisher geschrieben ganz eifrig, aber ich denke die Diskussion führt erstmal ins nichts.

Denke erstmal müssen paar Fragen geklört werden (falls schon geschehen, sorry)

1. Was genau ist "tarnkleidung" laut definition der satzung ? alles was oliv, braun, khaki oder dunker gefärbt ist ? tarnmuster der jeweiligen streitkräfe ? tarnkleidung der angelbekleidungshersteller ?

2. welche tarnkleidung hat dann den ausschlag gegeben ? tarnkleidung mit länderflaggen und name der person ? tarnkleidung mit, nennen wir es, rechts der mitte liegenden gruppierungen oder marken (londsdale etc) ? war es "nur" hose und jacke oder auch zB springerstiefel oder barrett ?

letzrlich wird es aber auf der jhv so gewesen sein wie zB auf unserer dieses Jahr wo ich nicht da war ;.)

 da wurde nämlich ein raubfischangelverbot von montags bis freitag beschlossen bis 01.07.13.

ich war nicht da aber im nachhinein aufregen bringt halt nix, da es beschlossen wurde. schön selbst blöd...


----------



## Purist (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Andal schrieb:


> Es reicht doch, wenn man Radfahrer an der meist zu engen Wurstpelle erkennt, die Jäger an ihrem Hallali-Fräckchen, Wanderer an der obligatorischen Wolfspfote und so weiter und so fort. Die Industrie sähe ja nichts lieber, als das wir uns ihrem modischen Diktat unterwerfen würden.
> 
> Wollen wir das, oder sind wir lieber die letzten modischen Freizeit-Anarchisten?



Schau ich mir an, was "die Industrie" uns Anglern da anbietet, sehe ich keinen Unterschied zu anderen Freizeitaktivitäten. Von wegen "Individualität". Der hippe Spinnangler braucht modisches Zeug, könnte aus der Teenagerkiste stammen, gerne noch passend zur Ruten/Rollenfarbe, der Karpfen- und Wallercrack Tarnklamotten jeglicher Art in Hülle und Fülle, der Matchangler ordentlich fette Herstellerlogos auf lässigen Sportklamotten, der Allrounder den obligatorischen Einheitsbrei in Oliv und der Bootsangler Schwimmanzüge, die auch noch potthässlich sind. |rolleyes
Will man sich als Angler wirklich "traditionell" Kleiden, muss man auf das Angebot der Flintenfreunde zurückgreifen, die Jäger wissen noch wie man auszusehen hat. 

Tarnklamotten alleine versauen gewiss nicht "unseren Ruf", da spielt deutlich mehr eine Rolle. Vermutlich sogar die Tatsache, dass es einige unter uns auch gerne so betreiben, als wäre es eine militärische Angelegenheit, unabhängig von den Klamotten.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja grad das schöne, dass ich beim Angeln herumlaufen kann, so wie ich möchte.



Dagegen ist grundsätzlich auch absolut nichts einzwenden. Meine Angelklamotten sehen auch aus, als wenn ich in einem Minenschacht verschüttet gewesen wäre 

Es spielt meiner Meinung nach aber auch eine Rolle, ob wir als Angler eben die Interessen anderer tangieren  oder eher nicht.

Beispiel: Werbellinsee hier in Brb. Da kannst du bei halbwegs gutem Wetter davon ausgehen, dass der Wanderweg, der rund um den See führt, reichlich genutzt wird. Also verhält man sich - auch beim Aussehen - angemessen ... uns gehört der See, das Ufer und auch der Weg nicht allein.

Mein Hausgewässer liegt im Wald - auf der einen Uferseit ein Anglerdorf, daneben ein FKK-Strand (jaha!) und etwas abseits ein Campingplatz. Selbst wenn ich dort mit frei hängendem Schniepel angel würde, würde sich niemand daran stören.

Die Situation - also auch die örtliche Begebenheit - spielt eben eine gewichtige Rolle.


----------



## GeorgeB (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ein extrem facettenreiches und die Gemüter erhitzendes Thema, wie man an der Diskussion sieht. 

Vereinsrechtlich sehe ich eine Kleiderordnung, und mehr ist es nicht, vollkommen unbedenklich. Sollte die Meldung denn wirklich stimmen, offenbart sie auch die banalen Lächerlichkeiten menschlichen Zusammenlebens. Die eine Fraktion stolziert im Regulierungswahn durchs Leben, die andere verfällt automatisch in Trotzreaktionen. Jetzt erst Recht. Und darum geht es vielleicht: Die wahre Befriedigung findet Menschlein, wenn es dem Nachbarn eins auswischen kann. 

Ja, es wäre lächerlich und ausgesprochen dämlich, wenn spazierende Handybesitzer mit Blockwartallüren gleich um Hilfe telefonieren, wenn sie im Wald Angler in Tarnklamotten sehen. Wenn man aber weiß, dass so etwas passieren kann, neige ich persönlich eher weniger dazu so ein Zeugs dann erst Recht zu tragen. Und der Verein, immer unter der Voraussetzung, dass es stimmt, quält sich per Abstimmung zu dem Kompromiss, eben keine Volltarnung mehr zu tragen, um einer Verwechslung mit hirnamputierten Kriegsspielern aus dem Weg zu gehen. Aus dem gleichen Grund tragen vernünftige Menschen auch keine einschlägigen Klamotten radikaler Szenen im Alltag.

Ich trage keine Tarnklamotten. Bei der Angelei finde ich sie unangebracht, wie jegliche ausgemusterten Uniformbestandteile auch. Bei der Jagd sehe ich sie sogar als ein absolutes NoGo. Jäger sollten wie Jäger aussehen, nicht wie Soldaten. Andere Menschen sehen das noch sehr viel drastischer als ich. Da weckt militärisch aussehende Kleidung direkt Unbehagen und animiert das Blockwart-Gen. Und genau aus diesem Grund verzichte ich darauf. Allerdings ohne es anderen Menschen vorschreiben zu wollen. Ich halte da die Bitte für sinnvoller. 

Die Zeiten ändern sich nun mal. Wozu also auf bescheuerten Klamotten beharren, wenn man doch weiß, dass man damit Moralapostel provoziert. Und nein, das bedeutet nicht, dass man ständig nachgibt. Geht es um wichtige Fragen, zeigt man Flagge. Geht es um (in diesem Fall bedingt nachvollziehbaren) Kinderkram, gibt man nach. Allein schon um im Ernstfall sagen zu können: "Pass mal auf, du Pappnase, bis hierher und nicht weiter." 

Vorbehalte gegen (para)militärische Kleidung kann man durchaus nachvollziehen, auch ohne sie zu teilen. Man muss sich nur ein wenig Mühe geben.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ich sehe das exakt wie du!


----------



## ha.jo (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Das einzig Interessante am Thema ist die Beteiligung der User zur Klamottenfrage!|rolleyes
  Erstaunlich, wo die Prioritäten der Anglerschaft liegen.
  Das „kleinste Übel“ erzeugt Aufregung, andere, gewichtigere werden negiert oder mit weniger Eifer, Engagement, betrieben.
  Dazu bedarf es nicht dieser Webseite, sondern Aktivität in den Vereinen und bei den Nichtorganisierten Anglern.
  Verpennen nur die meisten!


----------



## antonio (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

ich weiß nicht warum sich hier in d darüber aufgeregt werden muß, was man für klamotten an hat.
soll doch jeder das anziehen was ihm gefällt und eben auch akzeptieren, daß eben der nachbar andere klamotten an hat.
in anderen ländern gibt es da nicht so ein gezetere.
toleranz heißt das kleine wörtchen.
was interessiert es mich wie müller, meier, schulze rumläuft.
muß doch jeder selber wissen.
aber das wird ja hier in d von klein auf so praktiziert.
wer in der schule als bsp keine markenklamotten an hat, hat eben auch öftmals ein problem mit anderen.
ich weiß nicht warum dieser stuß sein muß und warum ein großteil der menschen diesen stuß auch noch mitmacht.

antonio


----------



## LOCHI (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Kann es sein das Ralle zuhause hockt und sich den Bauch vor lachen hält#c#h


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

antonio, Tolleranz heisst, zu tollerieren, dass der andere es nicht tolleriert.

Darüber sollten so einige mal nachdenken


----------



## antonio (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

kann sein, kann mir aber durchaus auch vorstellen, das die ganze sache sich so zugetragen hat.

antonio


----------



## antonio (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> antonio, Tolleranz heisst, zu tollerieren, dass der andere es nicht tolleriert.
> 
> Darüber sollten so einige mal nachdenken



tja armes d.

antonio


----------



## donlotis (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ich finde Tarnklamotten beim Angeln auch unangebracht/übertrieben. Aber wer will, der darf. Er tut ja keinem weh!

Sonst haben wir bald Vorschriften wie in Nordkorea: Genehmigte Frisuren für Frauen (18) und Männer (10). Auch wieder ungerecht! 

Gruß Don


----------



## LOCHI (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ich find Tarnklamotten auch ******* aber ab sofort werde ich darauf achten nur noch mit selbigen auf´s fischen zu gehen! Hab mir grad für haufen Geld nur so´n mist bestellt! Nun erst recht!!!:g


----------



## Der aaldieb (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Was für ein schwachsinn vielleicht kommt demnächst  noch eine Verordnung das man nur noch weiße monofile Schnur benutzen darf und keine braune weil es ja rechte parteien sein könnten.


----------



## Blauzahn (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Das einzig Interessante am Thema ist die Beteiligung der User zur Klamottenfrage!|rolleyes
> Erstaunlich, wo die Prioritäten der Anglerschaft liegen.
> Das „kleinste Übel“ erzeugt Aufregung, andere, gewichtigere werden negiert oder mit weniger Eifer, Engagement, betrieben.
> Dazu bedarf es nicht dieser Webseite, sondern Aktivität in den Vereinen und bei den Nichtorganisierten Anglern.
> Verpennen nur die meisten!



ha.jo
diese "bequeme Eigendynamik" bei solchen Themen ist unter anderem dafür verantwortlich, warum kam, wie es kommen mußte.
Die Anglerschaft ist dermaßen berechenbar... wenn man jetzt spekulieren würde #h
Aber so schlau war wohl niemand
.
.
.
oder doch?

Abendgruß


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ui, mit so einer Resonanz hätte ich nicht gerechnet.

Mal der Reihe nach. Ich weiß das schon länger, hatte es aber für typisch Deutsch abgetan und eigentlich schon wieder vergessen. Heute früh hab ich dann in irgendeinem Thread einen Beitrag gelesen, dass jedes noch so blöde Verbot mehrheitsfähig ist, wenn diese Mehrheit von dem Verbot nicht selbst betroffen ist (oder so ähnlich), da fiel mir das wieder ein. 



Fischotte schrieb:


> für mich ist der beitrag hier ne ente,
> komisch warum sich der themenersteller noch kein einziges mal dazu geäußert hat!
> 
> *es wäre interessant zu wissen WELCHER VEREIN dieses Verbot aufgestellt hat um diesen blödsinn ernsthaft zu glauben!*



Der Themenersteller hat sich bisher noch nicht geäußert, weil der Themenersteller seit heute morgen wie blöde malocht hat.
Er hätte sich wesentlich lieber den ganzen Tag an der Diskussion beteiligt, glaube mir.

Selbstredend werde ich den Verein (in dem ich übrigens kein Mitglied bin) nicht nennen. Der hat eine eigene HP mit Mailadressen der Vorstände und da halte ich mal ganz schön die Finger still. Es ist mir auch wumpe, ob das für eine Ente oder einen Aprilscherz gehalten wird.

Aber ich kann das ein bisschen weiter ausführen.

Also, der Verein hat um die 120 Mitglieder. Davon sind die Hälfte Karpfenangler, weil das Gewässer halt einen guten Karpfenbestand hat. Wie gesagt, führt ein Spazier- oder Wanderweg am Ufer entlang, nur durch eine schmale, ca. 5m tiefe Buschreihe vom Wasser getrennt. In diesen Büschen gibt es überall kleine Lücken, die zu den Angelplätzen führen.

Das Verbot ist Fakt, über die Umstände weiß ich auch nur durch dritte Hand.

Vorab aber noch etwas anderes. Hier geht es nicht um Verbände, sondern - im Gegenteil - um die auch von mir immer geforderte Selbstbestimmung der Fischereirechtinhaber bzw. Vereine.

Gegen das Verbot ist rechtlich überhaupt nix zu machen. Ernie hat es schon ausführlich dargestellt und der Angler, der mir das erzählt hat, hat selbst schon eine Rechtsauskunft eingeholt. Es ist ja keine Kleidervorschrift (und selbst die wäre zulässig) sondern lediglich eine zumutbare, weil geringfügige, Einschränkung. 

Wie kommt sowas zu Stande?

Ganz einfach.

Die Hälfte der Mitglieder sind Karpfenangler, und die stehen bei den übrigen Mitglieder aus allseits bekannten Gründen/Vorurteilen in der Kritik. Und genau unter diesen Karpfenanglern befindet sich der größte Teil dieser Tarnfreaks. 
Die übrigen Mitglieder sind nullachtfuffzehn Angler aller möglichen Art, und die betrifft es im Grunde nicht. 

Auf der HV des Vereins sollen um die 70 Leute anwesend gewesen sein, bzw. es waren viel mehr, aber die meisten sind nach der Verteilung der Erlaubniskarten wieder abgehauen.

Unter den ca. 70 Anwesenden war der (Karpfenangler) der mir das erzählt hat, und sein Kumpel, sowie noch eine handvoll anderer Carphantas. 

Als der Punkt nun diskutiert wurde, fanden sich natürlich ausreichend Carphanta-Hasser, die sehr gerne die Gelegenheit nutzten, um den ungeliebten Spezialisten mal eins reinzuwürgen. Und so wurde das halt mit Mehrheit beschlossen.
Jetzt drehen die Carphantas natürlich am Rad.|supergri

Ich hatte ja gefragt, wie Eure Meinung dazu aussieht. Die Resonanz war schon toll. Also sag ich auch meine Meinung dazu.

*Ich finde das ausgesprochen Klasse und Obergeil.*

Hier ist genau das passiert, was ich und einige andere immer wieder fordern. Ein Verein macht sich die Regeln für sein Gewässer nach dem (echten) demokratischen Willen der Mitglieder so, wie es mehrheitlich gewünscht wurde. 

Es ist ein tolles Beispiel für die Solidarität und den Zusammenhalt der Angler untereinander. Man hackt sich gegenseitig die Augen aus, wo es nur geht.

Das schärfste aber ist, dass die Carphantas das vermutlich hätten verhindern können, wenn sie an der Abstimmung teilgenommen hätten. Aber nein, die sind lieber Angeln oder sonstwas gegangen. Haben über sich bestimmen lassen und heulen nun durch die Gegend.

Die Regelung ist blödsinnig und kleinkariert, keine Frage. Wie sie zu Stande gekommen ist, ist ein Paradebeispiel für den Regulierungsirrsinn in diesem Land. 

Es sind immer die Verbieter, die sich engagieren. Der Rest will einfach nur angeln.

Schon klar, was dabei rauskommt, gelle.|supergri


----------



## randio (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Das gibt es bei uns schon seit Jahren.

Meist wird es nicht direkt verboten, sondern um "angemessene" Kleidung am Wasser gebeten.
(Keine Tarnkleidung, nicht im Unterhemd und wenn möglich auch nicht in Joggingflinte)

Zumindest hier hat es das Ansehen der Angler gesteigert und Lobby tut uns immer gut!!!

Da der deutsche Mann aber nach diversen Statistiken der schlechtgekleidetste in der EU ist, ist es kein Wunder das viele auf die Barrikaden gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



> Da der deutsche Mann aber nach diversen Statistiken der schlechtgekleidetste in der EU ist, ist es kein Wunder das viele auf die Barrikaden gehen


Gegen Lackschuhe und für meine praktischen Anglersandalen...




> Es ist ein tolles Beispiel für die Solidarität und den Zusammenhalt der Angler untereinander. Man hackt sich gegenseitig die Augen aus, wo es nur geht.
> 
> Das schärfste aber ist, dass die Carphantas das vermutlich hätten verhindern können, wenn sie an der Abstimmung teilgenommen hätten. Aber nein, die sind lieber Angeln oder sonstwas gegangen. Haben über sich bestimmen lassen und heulen nun durch die Gegend.
> 
> Die Regelung ist blödsinnig und kleinkariert, keine Frage. Wie sie zu Stande gekommen ist, ist ein Paradebeispiel für den Regulierungsirrsinn in diesem Land.


So ist das wohl.......


----------



## Eggi 1 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ja so ist das meistens. Erst sich nicht zu engagieren und hinterher
das große Gejammer. 
Wenn schon Mitglieder während der Veranstaltung den Saal verlassen,
sollten sie sich hinterher nicht beklagen, wenn Dinge beschlossen werden, die ihnen nicht gefallen.


----------



## ha.jo (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



> Zitat Ralle24
> Selbstredend werde ich den Verein (in dem ich übrigens kein Mitglied bin) nicht nennen. Der hat eine eigene HP mit Mailadressen der Vorstände und da halte ich mal ganz schön die Finger still. Es ist mir auch wumpe, ob das für eine Ente oder einen Aprilscherz gehalten wird.



Selbstredend werden häufig Themen oder Aussagen erstellt, mit ähnlicher Begründung, bei Nachfrage von belegbaren Fakten, ausgewichen!
  Selbstredend, häufig von der gleichen Fraktion!|rolleyes




> Die Hälfte der Mitglieder sind Karpfenangler, und die stehen bei den übrigen Mitglieder aus allseits bekannten Gründen/Vorurteilen in der Kritik. Und genau unter diesen Karpfenanglern befindet sich der größte Teil dieser Tarnfreaks.




  Redest, Du jetzt von „Deiner“ allseits bekannten Ablehnung gegenüber Karpfenbesatz und Karpfenangler an sich?;+
  „Tarnfreaks“ gibt es auch bei anderen Anglern.




> Die übrigen Mitglieder sind nullachtfuffzehn Angler aller möglichen Art, und die betrifft es im Grunde nicht.




  Was ist ein 08/15 Angler?#c




> Es ist ein tolles Beispiel für die Solidarität und den Zusammenhalt der Angler untereinander. Man hackt sich gegenseitig die Augen aus, wo es nur geht.




  Du erfindest selber eine „Leiter“ unter Karpfen- oder 08/15 Angler!|uhoh:
  Bezeichnend und leicht durchschaubar, aber wenig zielführend.|kopfkrat

  Je nach persönlicher Meinung oder Ziel agierst oder argumentierst du selber.
Zusammenhalt besteht nur bei gleicher Sichtweise,Agitation und Handlung.


----------



## zandernase (23. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wenn ich nackig am Wasser unterwegs bin, hab ich auch oft das Gefühl, daß sich die Passanten unwohl fühlen!



na klar, das liegt daran das die deinen wallerblinker am fkk-strand durch die badezone ziehst....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Also war es so wie ich ich es vermutet habe und eigentlich wie immer... Die JHV wird gemieden wie die Pest...
Vllt. lernen jetzt endlich mal ein paar Leute was und gehen auch mal auf solche Veranstaltungen. 

Was mich ganz gewaltig ärgert: das es wieder mal ein paar Leute schaffen alles in einem Topf zu werfen. Nazi`s, deutsche Geschichte, preusische Geschichte usw usw...
Komischerweise hat sich niemand über die vermummten (trotz Verbot!!) und in schwarz gekleideten Chaoten auf Demo`s aufgeregt, geschweige sie erwähnt während alle anderen Gruppen ihr Fett (teilweise berechtigt) weg bekamen. Also alles wie immer... 

Und nebenbei wurde bzw. wird dieser Thread garantiert dazu benutzt um gegen Vereine, den VDSF (oder dessen Nachfolgeverein) und ihre bisherigen Strukturen Stimmung zu machen - Ergo ist dieser Thread politsch motiviert, also in gewissen Sinne Wahlkampf.
Manche Sachen und Vorkommnisse sind durchaus Kritikwürdig - aber nicht alles an diesem Verband und seinen Vereinen ist schlecht!!
Und irgendwie werde ich das gefühl nicht los das man, ganz nebenbei natürlich, auch direkt einen Querschnitt über die Gedanken der Angler hat und kann diese kleine unscheinbare Meinungsumfrage, schön verpackt in einem Thread, wieder für seine Zwecke nutzen... 

Und ja, ich trage gerne und oft Tarnklamotten in allen Variationen und bei vielen Gelegenheiten, war Zeitsoldat bei den Fallschirmjägern und bin stolz darauf!

Ich wage mal eine kühne Behauptung: wenn alle Angler, die in den vergangenen 10-15 Jahren sich jetzt hier über die Vereine (meine damit die komplette Struktur BV; LV usw) aufregen sich mal in den Vereinen darum gekümmert hätten "was zu tun" dann säßen wir jetzt nicht so in der Tinte, würden uns nicht gegenseitig beharken (nicht VDSf`ler: guter Mensch / VDSF´ler: schlechter Mensch) und hätten vllt. den lange überfälligen Generationenwechsel in den Vereinen schon lange durchgezogen!!

Also, bewegt euren Hintern in die Vereine, tut was und ändert was!! Wer nur von außen rummosert und nach JHV rumheult das wieder mal "was in die Hose ging" wird NIE was verändern!!! Der lange steinige Weg um was zu ändern führt nun mal über einen Verein, einen Posten im Vorstand, dem Bezirksverband usw usw... Und das geht nur wenn man sich frühzeitig und hinter den Kulissen um Mehrheiten kümmert!

Als Mitglied in einem Angelverein sollte man sich außerdem auch mal am Vereinsleben beteiligen, das beschränkt sich nicht nur auf das Forellenfischen an einem Tümpel, es gibt auch noch ein "politisches" Vereinsleben...

So ist die Sache in dem besagten Angelverein bestimmt auch abgelaufen - da wurde schon VOR der JHV die Mehrheit für diesen Beschluß "gemacht", die Abstimmung auf der JHV war nur noch "pro Forma".
Und wer sich jetzt wieder über das Gefüge bei den Angelverbänden aufregt: vergiss es, spar dir die Luft, das ist eine gängige Praxis in der Politik und in den vermutlich ALLEN Vereinen, egal welches Hobby die Mitglieder betreiben.

Und ja, ich bin Mitglied in mehreren Angelvereinen UND Mitglied im VDSF (bzw. Nachvolgeverein), angagiere mich und bin da ebenfalls stolz drauf!


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Zusammenhalt besteht nur bei gleicher Sichtweise,Agitation und Handlung.



Dieser Satz aus Deinem Beitrag ist eine Antwort wert.

Du schilderst genau das Problem, dnn bei einem Hobby mit so vielen Facetten wird die Gemeinschaft genau durch diese von Dir vertretene Meinung zerrissen.

Es ist ein Unterschied, ob innerhalb einer Gemeinschaft etwas beschlossen wird, was Schaden oder Nachteile von dieser Gemeinschaft oder deren Gütern abwenden soll, oder ob es lediglich um eine ausgrenzung persönlicher Vorlieben geht, durch die niemand einen wirklichen Nachteil hat. 

Zusammenhalt bedeutet in meinen Augen dafür einzustehen, dass jeder nach seiner Facon angeln kann, solange es für die Gemeinschaft, oder Teile davon, keine Nachteile gibt. Zusammenhalt bedeutet aber auch und vor allem, sich für die Rechte der Kameraden einzusetzen, die ausgegrenzt oder in ihrer berechtigten freien Entscheidung eingeschränkt werden sollen. 

Heute freut man sich, mit der Unterstützung eines Verbots einer weniger sympathischen Gruppe eins ausgewischt zu haben.

Morgen hält man sich raus, weil man selbst ja nicht betroffen ist.

Übermorgen gehört man selbst zu einer Gruppe, die von Antisympathisanten drangsaliert wird und beklagt mangelnde Unterstützung.

So wird die Verbotsidiotie in Deutschland zu einem Selbstläufer, und alle schauen zu.

Das will und werde ich nie verstehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Und nebenbei wurde bzw. wird dieser Thread garantiert dazu benutzt um gegen Vereine, den VDSF (oder dessen Nachfolgeverein) und ihre bisherigen Strukturen Stimmung zu machen - Ergo ist dieser Thread politsch motiviert, also in gewissen Sinne Wahlkampf.



Also bestimmt nicht von mir. 

Nochmal:

Der Verband hat hier nicht nur überhaupt nix damit zu tun, sondern hier haben wir ein Ergebnis der auch von mir immer wieder geforderten Selbstbestimmung im Rahmen übergerodneter Gesetzgebung. 
Und es geht auch ganz und gar nicht gegen "den Verein", denn ein Verein ist nichts anderes als die Summe seiner Mitglieder. Und die haben hier demokratisch beschlossen. 

Genau so sollte es doch sein.

Hier geht es auch nicht gegen die Karpfenangler, denn die sind ja die hauptsächlich leidtragenden der Sache.

Hier geht es ganz einfach darum, dass die eine Gruppe des Vereins einer anderen eins auswischen wollte, und diese das hat geschehen lassen, ohne auch nur den Versuch zu unternehmen, das zu verhindern. 

Wir Angler haben in unseren Vereinen alle Möglichkeiten, direkte demokratische Entscheidungen herbeizuführen. Das gibt es nirgendwo sonst in anderen Bereichen unserer Gesellschaft.

Was wir daraus machen, ist einfach nur beschämend.


----------



## Kurbel (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ich frage mich,geht das überhaupt,daß auf einer JHV etwas
beschlossen wird nachdem man gewartet hat bis die betroffene
Fraktion verschwunden ist.Ich meine mich zu erinnern,daß
Tagesordnungspunkte und Anträge vorher eingereicht werden
müssen und vorher informiert werden muß.In unserem Sportverband ist das jedenfalls so.Man muß sich ja schließlich auf sowas
vorbereiten können.
Kurbel


----------



## Knispel (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ist doch klar, dass diese Hardcore-Hunter in Tarnklamotten nicht an ein Deutsches Gewässer gehören -schaut selber, was sollen denn die anderen über unseren Verein denken ?

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://data5.lustich.de/bilder/l/16205-penner-mit-laptop.jpg&imgrefurl=http://lustich.de/bilder/menschen/penner-mit-laptop/&h=356&w=500&sz=74&tbnid=cSye8p9hwgiztM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=126&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dpenner%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=penner&usg=__qhN6fq7suiUhX8C0H9FMNEFDiks=&docid=NQ-SvkYV3D08mM&hl=de&sa=X&ei=6rpOUdCTEojmtQbfhIHICQ&ved=0CEcQ9QEwBA&dur=16


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Kurbel schrieb:


> .....Ich meine mich zu erinnern,daß
> *Tagesordnungspunkte und Anträge vorher eingereicht werden
> müssen* und vorher informiert werden muß.In unserem Sportverband ist das jedenfalls so.



Das ist bei uns auch so.#6

Ohne Einzelheiten können wir nur spekulieren.|kopfkrat


----------



## Riesenangler (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Also ich zieh beim Angeln fast nur tarn und Militärklamotten an. Weil es oft die einzigsten sind die mir passen und die ich auch mal ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen haben zu müssen einsauen kann. Die sogenannte Anglerbekleidung der meisten Anbieter sind mal eben nur für " Zwerge" gemacht. Da fall ich mit meinen drei Zentnern und Zweimeter größe einfach mal raus . Soll ich in Zukunft nackt am Wasser sitzen?, das will ich meiner Umwelt auch nicht zumuten.


----------



## Breamhunter (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Kurbel schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern,daß
> Tagesordnungspunkte und Anträge vorher eingereicht werden
> müssen und vorher informiert werden muß.



Bei uns müssen Anträge bis zum 30.11. gestellt werden. Diese Anträge werden dann mit der Einladung zur Versammlung, welche im Februar stattfindet, bekannt gegeben. 
Dann ist es egal, ob 10 oder 100 Mitglieder an der Versammlung teilnehmen. Einfache Mehrheit reicht bei der Abstimmung. 

Zum Thema: Mir ist es völlig egal, ob jemand in Ballonseide, Nadelstreifen-Anzug, mit Trigema-Feinripp oder Camouflage-Klamotten am Wasser steht. 
Allerdings war auf einem unserer Irland-Trips eine Truppe bestehend aus 6 "Sportfreunden" aus D einheitlich mit Panzerkombis mit deutschen Hoheitsabzeichen aufgelaufen. Am Hausboot wurde zusätzlich noch eine 2 qm große Deutschlandflagge gehißt. So etwas halte ich dann doch für etwas grenzwertig.


----------



## slowhand (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Sofort das Karpfenangeln zur Religion machen! Die Klamotten sind dann Ausdruck meiner religiösen Lebensweise, praktischerweise auch das C&R und alles andere auch! Da kann dann keiner mehr was machen. Wer was dagegen sagt, kriegt sofort eins mit der Nazi-Keule und die PETA muss auch das Maul halten...
Schliesslich dürfen in Deutschland sogar Kleinkinder unter dem Deckmäntelchen der Religion unumkehrbar und medizinisch völlig unnötig mit dem Skalpell beschnibbelt werden... 
Und die Kirchen in Deutschland brechen und biegen ja sowieso jedes Recht bis hin zum Grundgesetz(Stichwort Kirchenrecht) und kriegen es auch noch vom Steuerzahler bezahlt( und zwar weit über die Kirchensteuer hinaus!).
Da sollte man wirklich überlegen, das Angeln an sich zur Religion zu erheben.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



slowhand schrieb:


> Sofort das Karpfenangeln zur Religion machen! Die Klamotten sind dann Ausdruck meiner religiösen Lebensweise, praktischerweise auch das C&R und alles andere auch!



Das würde auch die Vorschriften zum Töten der Fische revolutionieren - das Schächten müsste man nur aus glaubensgründen nur auf Fische ausdehnen ...


----------



## Franky (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ui.... Wasndasn.... Verbote her oder hin - das ist m. M. nach echt krass, wenn Anglern bestimmte Kleidung verboten wird. Gerade in Sachen "Tarnklamotten" ist der Grad eng. Die alten BW-Klotten sind unifarben (von Dreckspritzern mal abgesehen) und dürften somit nicht in die Kategorie fallen. Shimano Tribal jedoch sollte man nicht anziehen... Hmmmm........
Gut, dass ich meine Hosen in der Abteilung "Berufskleidung" bei Metro oder ähnlichem kaufe. Das Zeug ist billig, robust und wird hoffentlich nicht verboten. Mit dunkler Hose und moosgrüner Jacke (mit aufgesetzen schwarzen Abnähern und gelben Streifen am Rücken) kann ich mich auch ziemlich unsichtbar machen.


----------



## Andal (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Hmm... also mir stellt sich die Chronologie des Unsinns bis jetzt so dar.

Irgendwelche "besorgte Bürgerinnen und Bürger" sind angeblich beim Fremdenverkehrs-Wastl der Ansiedlung erschienen, weil sie sonderbar getarnte grüne Männchen im Walde erblickt haben. Der Wastl eilte sofort dienstbeflissen zum Häuptling, Dorf-Schulzen, oder wie sich der dort nennt und erstattete Bericht ob der erschröcklichen Vorgänge. Weil gar Frau Dr. Anna-Lena Müller-Lüdenscheid, welche auf dem Standesamt promovierte, aus dem Nachbardorf angedroht hat, die gemeindlichen Seewanderwege nicht mehr zu frequentieren, sieht der Häuptling Holland in Not und macht sich auf zum Vorstand der Angler um diesen zu maßregeln. Schließlich benützt Frau Dr. Müller-Lüdenscheid gelegentlich den öffentlichen gebührenpflichtigen Parkplatz und somit droht der dörflichen Gemeinschaft größte finanzielle Unbill, wenn diese Einkünfte ausbleiben.

Da ersann der Vorstand eine List. Er wollte die grünen Männchen immer schon treffen und da passt es gut, dass der Häuptling erschienen ist und auch die Jahreshauptversammlung ansteht. Also rührte der wackere Vereinsmeier kräftig, aber verschwiegen die Trommel im Kreise seiner getreuen Jasager. Schön versteckt in der Tagesordnung würden die grünen Männchen die ruchlose Tat nicht erkennen und man konnte sie zuerst mit Langeweile auf der Versammlung einlullen. Als sie aber fort waren, war es ein leichtes, ihnen ihr grün-scheckiges Wämslein zu verbieten.

Die grünen Mannlein aber grämen sich sehr und vielleicht sinnen sie ja auf Rache!? Und wenn sie nicht vorher schon verendet ist, erschlägt ja vielleicht ein fehlgeleitetes Birnenblei die Frau Dr. Anna-Lena Müller-Lüdenscheid!

Ja, ja liebe Jungangler. So hat es sich zugetragen im finstren Bergischen Land. So gebt also gut Acht, dass man euch nicht auch mal so über den Löffel barbiert und wenn, dann zaudert nicht, sondern zeigt den Dorfheiligen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat!


----------



## Gunnar. (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Mahlzeit,



> Heute freut man sich, mit der Unterstützung eines Verbots einer weniger sympathischen Gruppe eins ausgewischt zu haben.


 
Den Gedanken hatte ich schon gestern.
"Mich betrifft es nicht - aber den anderen schadets"
 Klasse - Ziel erreicht.
Dazu jetzt noch die Kommentare der Tarnklamottengegner hier ( *nicht alle *) ... dann stimmt das Geamtbild wieder welches die deutsche Anglerschaft prägt ....... Ellenbogen raus und dem "Gegner" eins inne Fresse damit.
Passt schon ........

Wobei.....



> Auf der HV des Vereins sollen um die 70 Leute anwesend gewesen sein, bzw. es waren viel mehr, aber die meisten sind nach der Verteilung der Erlaubniskarten wieder abgehauen...............
> 
> ........Das schärfste aber ist, dass die Carphantas das vermutlich hätten verhindern können, wenn sie an der Abstimmung teilgenommen hätten. Aber nein, die sind lieber Angeln oder sonstwas gegangen. Haben über sich bestimmen lassen und heulen nun durch die Gegend..........


 
Selber Schuld könnte man sagen. Gleich nach der Kartenausgabe die Flatter zumachen ist ansich ein Unding!!
Trotzdem die Fragen: 
Wußten die Karpfenangler von diesem Tagesordnungspunkt? War das zu Beginn der JHV bekannt? Oder begann die JHV erst nach der Kartenausgabe? Wurden die Milglieder nicht im Vorfeld über die Tagesordnungspunkte informiert??

Bei aller Abneigung gegen Versammlungen u.co .......... wenn ich im Vorfeld weiß das es einen brisanten Punkt auf der HV gibt hau ich nicht ab.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Burschen wissentlich abgehauen sind.
Da ist doch was faul ......


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Andal schrieb:


> Hmm... also mir stellt sich die Chronologie des Unsinns bis jetzt so dar.
> 
> Irgendwelche "besorgte Bürgerinnen und Bürger" sind angeblich beim Fremdenverkehrs-Wastl der Ansiedlung erschienen, weil sie sonderbar getarnte grüne Männchen im Walde erblickt haben. Der Wastl eilte sofort dienstbeflissen zum Häuptling, Dorf-Schulzen, oder wie sich der dort nennt und erstattete Bericht ob der erschröcklichen Vorgänge. Weil gar Frau Dr. Anna-Lena Müller-Lüdenscheid, welche auf dem Standesamt promovierte, aus dem Nachbardorf angedroht hat, die gemeindlichen Seewanderwege nicht mehr zu frequentieren, sieht der Häuptling Holland in Not und macht sich auf zum Vorstand der Angler um diesen zu maßregeln. Schließlich benützt Frau Dr. Müller-Lüdenscheid gelegentlich den öffentlichen gebührenpflichtigen Parkplatz und somit droht der dörflichen Gemeinschaft größte finanzielle Unbill, wenn diese Einkünfte ausbleiben.
> 
> ...



Das ist wieder mal ein richtiger *ANDAL *!
Zielgenau und schussgewaltig!

Super Beitrag!#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ich lese gerade die Geschichtliche Entwicklung der Tarnkleidung 

bei Wikipedia.
Abba jetzt kommt es ich habe auch Tarnkleidung in pink gefunden im www

wäre das die Lösung#h


----------



## Moerser83 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

So ein Quatsch...#q

Wundert mich das Leute sich noch nicht bei Jägern im Wald beschwert haben, die haben soager Waffen mit dabei...


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

gut getarnt angepirscht und dann zugeschlagen

http://s1.directupload.net/images/130324/sdp7n4s4.jpg


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> gut getarnt angepirscht und dann zugeschlagen
> 
> http://s1.directupload.net/images/130324/sdp7n4s4.jpg




Killer :vik:

Mein Cousin hat es in der Tat sogar mal geschafft eine Forelle mit der Hand zu fangen. Auch ohne Camo.


----------



## thanatos (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

:q was soll man schon über so bescheuerte Vereinsmeierei
    posten????


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



thanatos schrieb:


> :q was soll man schon über so bescheuerte Vereinsmeierei
> posten????




Das hat doch nix mit Vereinsmeierei zu tun. 

Hier geht es um blödsinnige Fremdbestimmung, ermöglicht durch den Verzicht auf die Wahrung eigener Rechte, mit anschließender rumheulerei.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also bestimmt nicht von mir.



Hab ich dir auch nicht direkt unterstellt - meine das ganz allgemein.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wir Angler haben in unseren Vereinen alle Möglichkeiten, direkte demokratische Entscheidungen herbeizuführen.
> Was wir daraus machen, ist einfach nur beschämend.



Und das ist noch Milde ausgedrückt. Wenn man nur zur JHV kommt um seinen Gewässerschein abzuholen und dann direkt wieder abdackelt... Dem möchte ich mal unterstellen das er die Gemeinschaft ausnutzt.
Wer sich danach beschwert er wäre "barbiert" worden: selbst Schuld...
Klar gibt es immer Gründe sich mehr oder weniger in einem Verein zu betätigen. Ich muß nur mich als Beispiel nehmen... Ich habe Job (MO-SA), Freundin, kranke Eltern, Garten undschlußendlich mein eigenes Leben... Da bleibt nicht viel Zeit über, aber trotzdem versuche ich mich am Vereinsleben zu beteiligen.

Trotzdem finde ich diesen Beschluß mehr als fragwürdig und ich hoffe das sich die Betroffenen beraten und prüfen in wie weit man diese Sache anfechten kann.


----------



## kgbbg (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Es ist m.E. das mindeste an Disziplin, in einem Verein, dem man angehört, auf einer Jahreshauprversammlung auch bis zum Ende dabei zu sein.
Alles andere ist schlichtweg eine krasse Mißachtung derer, die in ihrer Freizeit das Ganze managen, nämlich des Vorstandes.
Wer dadurch bei einer Abstimmung sich selbst des Stimmrechts beraubt, hat nach den Regeln des durch eigenes Fehlverhalten verursachten Ergebnises die Folgen zu tragen. So einfach ist das.
Über den Sinn oder Unsinn enthalte ich mich eines Kommentars.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Wie schon gesagt:
Einfach Karte nehmen und dann abhauen ist ein Unding.

Trotzdem bleib ich bei meiner Frage: War bekannt das dieser Punkt , diese Abstimmumg auf der Liste steht???
Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das die Leute wissendlich dieser Abstimmung fern geblieben sind.


----------



## Wave4fun (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Moin moin,

ich glaube als erstes oute ich mich mal als Modemuffel...

Ich mag Armyklamotten ... sie sind einfach bequem .. egal in schwarz, oliv oder camou. Zudem sind sie - in der Regel - einfach praktisch ... viele Taschen und robust.

Manchmal wähle ich sogar Kleidungsstücke aus Gag in camou aus, weil ich sie grundsätzlich häßlich finde - sie aber ungemein praktisch am Wasser sind .. z.B. die tollen Gummi-Garten-Clogs (die Guten von LIDL). Sagar meine Freundin trägt zumindest z.T. am Wasser Flecktarn. Dennoch bin ich mir sicher, dass wir am Wasser nicht mit einer paramiltärischen Einheit oder "Wehrsportgruppe" zu verwechseln sind ... In der Regel sitze ich ganz normal im Stuhl und robbe nicht durchs Gebüsch ... Es sei denn, ein menschliches Bedürfnis hat micht dorthin getrieben .... aber versprochen - dafür öffne ich die Hose 

Zudem sollte man bedenken - "Tarnklamotten" sind längst überall auf der Strasse angekommen. Die Modegschäfte von New Yorker bis hin zu Designern haben camou längst für sich entdeckt.

Aber ich bin mir sicher - auch wenn ich diese am Wasser trage - ich fange damit nicht einen Fisch mehr oder weniger. Ich fühle mich einfach in diesen wohl. Und genau das will ich erreichen wenn ich ein Wochenende ans Wasser fahre - mich entspannen, wohlfühlen und villeicht noch einen schönen Fisch fangen.

Als Berliner kann ich guten Gewissens sagen, ich sehe jeden Tag genug Menschen in Kleidungen die man besser verbieten sollte. Angefangen von vollkommen abgerissenen Gestalten bis hin zur jungen Frau, die nach der Schwangerschaft es noch nicht geschafft hat, ihr Gewicht unter den dreistelligen Bereich zu drücken, aber unbedingt weiße Leggins - ohne etwas drüber oder drunter - tragen muss.#q

Aber das genau ist Teil der freien Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit - und der Toleranz, zu der jeder von uns aufgerufen sein sollte. 

Leider ist genauso sicher, dass Dummheit nicht verboten werden kann und sie auch nicht aussterben wird. Wenn da welche, sei es Angler oder sonstwer, in Tarnklamotten sich danebenbenommen haben sollten, so ist gegen diese Personen vorzugehen. Die Tarnklamotten können mit Sicherheit nichts dafür, wenn sich deren Träger nicht an ihre Erziehung erinnern können.

Ich befürchte, gerade mit dem Blick nach "Rechts" herrscht eine Hypersensibilität. Aber den nervösen Fussgängern würde ich einfach mal raten, einen näheren Blick an den Angelplatz zu wagen. Ein Angler wird den Gast mit einem freundlichen "Petri Heil" begrüßen ... nicht mit irgendeinem anderen "Heil".

So long ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das hat doch nix mit Vereinsmeierei zu tun.
> 
> Hier geht es um blödsinnige Fremdbestimmung, ermöglicht durch den Verzicht auf die Wahrung eigener Rechte, mit anschließender rumheulerei.



Ich sehe ja ein, dass das hier ein wunderbares Popcorn-Thema ist, aber:

- Erstens ist ein Verein, der innerlich so zerrissen scheint, offensichtlich einen überforderten oder polarisierenden Vorstand hat und wo sich die Mitglieder gegenseitig ans Bein pinkeln (und wahrscheinlich auch mehr) eh mittelfristig tot. Wenn die Karpfenjünger Schneid haben, werden sie austreten. Wenn das 30% der Mitglieder machen, ist das der Anfang vom Ende. Oder sie erreichen die für die Einberufung einer außerordentlichen Hauptversammlung notwendige Mehrheit und strengen die Ablösung des Vorstands an, wahrscheinlich mit dem gleichen Effekt, dass der Verein auseinanderfliegt.

- Zweitens ist das mit dem Image so eine Sache. Hier bei uns sind wir vom Vorstand auch angehalten, den Gewässerverpächtern, die man doch desöfteren am Wasser trifft, extrem höflich und zuvorkommend zu begegnen, sonst sind die Gewässer bei der nächsten Pachtverlängerung weg. Und wenn da ein Verpächter meint, da wären wohl zuviele "rechte Tarnklamottenträger" am Wasser oder es wird zuviel Russisch gesprochen, kann das zum Problem werden. Da muss der Vorstand aber moderierend eingreifen und nicht mit obkuren Verboten.

- Drittens ist das Verbot von Tarnklamotten in einem Fischereiverein rechtlich ganz einfach nichtig. Vor Gericht hätte der Verein hier keinerlei Erfolgschance gegen einen Kläger, da die Kleiderordnung in die Privatsphäre der Mitglieder eingreift und nichts mit dem Geschäft des Vereins zu tun hat.


----------



## Mikesch (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



M.C Phlegmatisch schrieb:


> Killer :vik:
> 
> Mein Cousin hat es in der Tat sogar mal geschafft eine Forelle mit der Hand zu fangen. Auch ohne Camo.


Das ist doch leicht. Allerdings bin ich seit über 40 Jahren aus der Übung. 


Die Jungs, die die JHV vor Ende verlassen haben, brauchen nicht zu jammern. Müssen dann auf der nächsten HV eben einen neuen Antrag auf Aufhebung der "Kleiderordnung" stellen.


----------



## gründler (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> - Drittens ist das Verbot von Tarnklamotten in einem Fischereiverein rechtlich ganz einfach nichtig. Vor Gericht hätte der Verein hier keinerlei Erfolgschance gegen einen Kläger, da die Kleiderordnung in die Privatsphäre der Mitglieder eingreift und nichts mit dem Geschäft des Vereins zu tun hat.


 

Das sehen hier Anwälte und Vorstände aber anders,siehe weiter vorn im trööt.

#h


----------



## mantikor (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

hahaha es gibt ein foto von mir wo ich nackig in socken nen hecht drille,tief versteckt im fotoordner des handys meiner frau, was mir im verein den spitznamen "nacktangler" einbrachte weils paar kameraden gesehen haben, ziemlich engstirnig den vereinsmitgliedern vorzuschreiben welche klamotten sie beim angeln zu tragen haben aber trauriger weise wohl rechtens, ich würde mich in so nem komischen dresscodeclub unwohl fühlen!!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleib ich bei meiner Frage: War bekannt das dieser Punkt , diese Abstimmumg auf der Liste steht???
> Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das die Leute wissendlich dieser Abstimmung fern geblieben sind.




Das weiß ich leider nicht. Ich weiß aber aus eigener Erfahrung, dass es vielen vollkommen egal ist, was auf der Tagesordnung steht, bzw. dass sie außer dem Termin gar nix lesen.


----------



## volkerm (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Jäger treffen zuweil in Jeans exakt so viele Tontauben wie in grün. Angler fangen in Jeans und T- Shirt sicher so viele Fische wie in Flecktarn. Für mich hat es Sinn, mich so zu kleiden, wie es nötig ist. Z.B. komm ich grad von Spanien zurück; der Fahrtwind der Bass- Boats ist heftig. Also Schlechtwetterjacke vom Bau, schwarz, und schwarze Snowboard- Hose. Ist alles einfach.


----------



## strassenfeger (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ob wohl wir ja nicht ins Manöver od. an die Front ziehen finde ich diese Diskusion völlig überflüssig, ich habe zwar kein Flecktarn o.ä. aber wenn jemand meint er möchte so zum angeln ist das seine Angelegenheit.
Allerdings wenn eine HV. beschließt dies teilweise zu verbieten, dann müssen sich alle danach richten ob es ihnen passt oder nicht. Im übrigen glaube ich nicht dass die Karpfenangler mehr fangen nur weil sie Tarnkleidung tragen.
Also entspannt euch und darauf ein Petri.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



gründler schrieb:


> Das sehen hier Anwälte und Vorstände aber anders,siehe weiter vorn im trööt.
> 
> #h



Ich war selbst 10 Jahre Vorstand eines großen Vereins in Bayern. Dort haben wir uns u.a. den Luxus einer Wochenendschulung zu Vereinsrecht durch einen Rechtsanwalt gegönnt.

Ein Verein darf in seiner Satz nur festschreiben, was den Vereinsinteressen gilt. Diese leiten sich aus den Statuten ab. Der Verein müsste also im Fall einer Auseinandersetzung begründen, welche Rufschädigung etc. sich aus dem Tragen der Tarnkleidung durch seine Mitglieder ergibt.

Sonst könnte ja ein Verein auch mit Mehrheit beschließen, dass von Mitgliedern nur gelbe Autos gefahren werden dürfen, keine Bratwürste mehr am Wasser gegessen werden dürfen etc. Das alles ist nicht zulässig, da es ohne ersichtlichen Sinn in Persönlichkeitsrechte eingreift.

Und selbstverständlich kann ein Mitglieder dagegen vorgehen, wenn es aufgrund dieser Anordnung Nachteile hat, also z.B. vom Ausschluss bedroht ist ohne dass ihm sein Aufnahmebeitrag wieder gutgeschrieben wird.

Anders sieht das natürlich aus, wenn es sich z.B. um einen Karnevalsverein handelt. Dort ist die Kleidung Bestandteil der Vereinsidentität und kann in der Satzung festgeschrieben werden.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass auch ein Fischereiverein festschreiben könnte, dass alle Vereinsmitglieder in spezieller Tracht zum Angeln erscheinen müssen.

Zu beachten ist auch, dass das Vereinrecht stark bundeslandabhängig ist. Da kann von Bundesland zu Bundesland variieren, was zulässig ist und was nicht.


----------



## gründler (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ämter kenn ich auch.


Aber fakt ist das Ernie (gel.Jurist) Wolkenkrieger...usw. hier im trööt sagen das es rechtens ist,so ein verbot aus zu sprechen.

Du sagst wieder Nein ist es nicht.


Wer nun recht hat überlasse ich euch.


#h


----------



## wolkenkrieger (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zu beachten ist auch, dass das Vereinrecht stark bundeslandabhängig ist. Da kann von Bundesland zu Bundesland variieren, was zulässig ist und was nicht.



Da hast du bei deinem Wochenende aber nicht richtig aufgepasst 

Das unmittelbare Vereinsrecht ergibt sich aus den §§ 21 - 79 des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuches - eines bundesweit einheitlich geltenden Gesetzes, welches auch nicht durch landeseigene Gesetze in seiner Wirkung abgeändert werden kann.

Darüber hinaus wird es in seiner Ausprägung durch weitere Bundesgesetze bestimmt. Eine landesspezifische Einwirkung ist sicherlich denkbar, betrifft aber nur Nuancen und keinesfalls den Großteil der Bestimmungen.


----------



## Alex1860 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Mir missfällt auch dass Frauen oft so dick eingepackt sind vllt sollte man da auch über ein V erbot nachdenken


----------



## Andal (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Alex1860 schrieb:


> Mir missfällt auch dass Frauen oft so dick eingepackt sind vllt sollte man da auch über ein V erbot nachdenken



Falsch. Es gibt genügend Frauen, die ein absolutes Burka-Gebot rechtfertigen würden. Zuhängen ist besser, als erbrechen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Andal schrieb:


> Falsch. Es gibt genügend Frauen, die ein absolutes Burka-Gebot rechtfertigen würden. Zuhängen ist besser, als erbrechen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Ich war schon auf Gesellschaftsjagden, wo auch einige Spezialisten in Tarnklamotten augetaucht sind, die bekommen dort nie wieder eine zweite Einladung.
Das sind alles Textifaschisten-wehret den Anfängen!


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich war schon auf Gesellschaftsjagden, wo auch einige Spezialisten in Tarnklamotten augetaucht sind, die bekommen dort nie wieder eine zweite Einladung.
> Das sind alles Textifaschisten-wehret den Anfängen!



Super Sache, nur tauchen hier die Ausrichter in Tarngestrüpp auf und mosern die anderen an weil sie auch in Tarnkleidung dastehen, als ich ein weiteres mal eingeladen wurde habe ich denen höflich gesagt das sie mich am Arsch lecken sollen. 

Sorry, aber jeder wie er mag und ob ich nun in einer Flecktarnhose da antrete oder in kompletten Frankonia Hausmarke, schieße ich keine Sau mehr.

Ich hasse es auch das manche am FKK Strand meinen ihre "Pracht" zur Schau zu stellen, nur die meisten sind nicht prächtig reif sondern kurz vor der Gärung und beim Gebüsch würde jeder Rasierer in die Knie gehen, da muß man vorher mit dem Rasenmäher ran, die Eiche ist keine Eiche sondern eine Trauerweide... 

Trotzdem sage ich denen nichts, weil es deren eige Entscheidung ist ob die sich so hinpflanzen oder nicht. Schön ist das nicht wenn sie sich immer in die Richtung der Angelstellen drehen (20-30 m) aber was solls. Das Ordnungsamt kommt ehe nicht raus auch wenn das Baden da untersagt ist.


----------



## GeorgeB (25. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Warum muss man solche Dinge immer so überdreht diskutieren?

Es geht nicht um Tarnkleidung generell, sondern um Camouflage. Die kommt unstreitig aus dem militärischen Bereich. Gerne genommen wird sie auch als Fetisch. Dort, wo Männer gerne mit Männern "spielen". Und wie alles, was aus dem militärischen Bereich kommt, hat sie ihre Kritiker. Und alles, was Kritiker hat, wird dann wiederum gerne benutzt um zu provozieren.

Im konkreten Fall ging es wohl um Anrufe der berühmten "besorgten Bürger". Diese Zeitgenossen können einem gehörig auf die Nerven gehen, aber es gibt sie nun mal. "Die Pappnasen können mich am Arsch lecken" ist eine verbreitete und verständliche Reaktion auf solche Leute. Letztlich aber ähnlich verspannt wie deren Verhalten, und bringt dauerhaft nicht weiter.

Der Verein hat vermeintlich gemäßigt reagiert, in dem er ein Verbot für Voll(!)-Camouflage, nicht(!) für Einzelteile ausgesprochen hat. Ein Kompromiss. Dennoch wohl eher kontraproduktiv, weil Verbote oft Überreaktionen auslösen. 

Die rechtliche Situation kann man hier nur schätzen. 10 Richter, 10 Meinungen. Tendenziell vermute ich die Legalität einer solchen Vorschrift, weil sie nicht generell Camouflage verbietet, sondern nur Vollmonturen, die Spaziergänger "erschrecken", und sich deshalb negativ auf die Außendarstellung eines Vereins auswirken können. Insofern existiert eine sachliche Begründung. Endgültige Rechtssicherheit gäbe es, Experten hin oder her, nur vorm BGH. 

Angelvereine wären gut beraten, wenn sie ihre Mitglieder schlicht bitten(!) sich nicht in Vollmonturen aus dem militärischen Bereich zu präsentieren, und das angemessen begründen. Ein Jacke oder Hose allein ist kein Drama. Ein olivgrüner Overall auch nicht, wenn er nicht durch Flaggen oder militärische Abzeichen "verziert" ist. Mit einem Funken guten Willen wird das jeder verstehen. Angeln hat nun mal, genau wie die Jagd, nichts mit Militär zu tun. 

Wenn trotzdem einige Leute mit dem Kopf durch die Wand wollen, konsequent im "Leck-mich-am-Arsch-Modus" laufen und dadurch die ohnehin oft angefeindeten Hobbys Angeln und Jagen noch weiter in die Kritik bringen, kann man es ohnehin nicht ändern. 

Mit Diplomatie erreicht man mehr.


----------



## Pitti (25. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> An einem Gewässer bei uns wurde durch den Verein das Angeln in Tarnklamotten verboten. Es ist zwar weiter erlaubt, mit einer Tarnjacke oder einer Tarnhose zu fischen, nur eine komplette Tarnausrüstung ist nicht mehr erlaubt.
> 
> Das wurde auf der jetzigen JHV beschlossen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Ralle, wie Du ja schreibst haben Sie das Verbot ja abgestimmt! Nun mal eine Frage, jeder Verein der in Deutschland ein Öffentliches Gewässer gepachtet hat, muss es durch Ausgabe von Gastkarten der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich machen. Ist es dort auch so? Oder ist das ein Privatgewässer ?

Man kann ja seinen Vereinsmitgliedern, so ziemlich viel, durch Abstimmungen auferlegen, aber nicht der Öffentlichkeit. 

Zudem noch sei noch gesagt, wenn ich Privat an diesen See angeln gehe, kann mir auch niemand eine Kleidervorschrift vorschreiben, jedoch bei einem Vereinsangeln! Jedenfalls kenne ich keinen Fall, wo solches auf der Angelkarte vorgeschrieben ist. Vereinsrecht und Öffentliches Recht, sind ganz unterschiedliche Welten.

Ach und eins noch gilt dieses Verbot auch für Zivile Tarnkleidung ? http://www.angeln-24.de/artikel/article.php?article=169


----------



## gaerbsch (25. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Sollte jedem selber überlasen sein wie er zum Angeln geht. Ich persönlich finde es ziemlich lächerlich im Volltarn angeln zu gehen. Die einzig sinvolle Verwendung für Tarnkleidung sind verdeckte Operationen im Feindgebiet.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Pitti schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle, wie Du ja schreibst haben Sie das Verbot ja abgestimmt! Nun mal eine Frage, jeder Verein der in Deutschland ein Öffentliches Gewässer gepachtet hat, muss es durch Ausgabe von Gastkarten der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich machen. Ist es dort auch so? Oder ist das ein Privatgewässer ?
> 
> http://www.angeln-24.de/artikel/article.php?article=169



Da bist Du im Irrtum, zumindest was NRW angeht.

Her muss/darf lediglich eine von der Gewässergröße abhängige Zahl an Fischereierlaubnisscheinen ausgegeben werden. Wird die durch die Zahl der Vereinsmitglieder erreicht, müssen bzw. dürfen keine zusätzlichen Gastkarten ausgegeben werden. 

Für das betreffende Gewässer gibt es keine Gastkarten.


----------



## Aalbubi (25. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Jeder Mensch darf sich bekleiden wie er möchte, außer es grenzt an sexuelle Belästigung oder es befinden sich verbotene Symbole auf den Kleidungsstücken, wie z.B. das Zeichen der RAF. Zudem könnte man auch sagen, das es unerhört sei, seinen eigenen Kleidungsstil unter der Berücksichtigung der oberen genannten Punkten, nicht frei entfalten zu können. Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar, könnte man sagen.
Wenn die das lächerlich finden, sollten diese einen Idiotentest machen.
Man könnte sich auch in die Lage der beschwerenden Menschen versetzen. Es gab häufig genug in Deutschland Fälle von Waffengewalt, in denen Jugendliche (bin selber erst 18) in Tarnanzügen in öffentlichen Gebieten "Krieg" gespielt haben. So eine "Softair Waffe" oder "Paint-Ball Waffe" entwickelt genug Kraft, um jemanden das Augenlicht aus dem Schädel zu ballern. Wer es nicht glaubt, soll es bei sich selber testen. Selbst wenn Person A nicht auf Person B zielt, könnte diese getroffen und schwer verletzt werden. Dies könnte vielleicht ein Grund von vielen sein, das einige Menschen am Grübeln sind, wenn sie Menschen in Tarnanzügen sehen.


----------



## GeorgeB (25. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



> Aalbubi schrieb:
> 
> Dies könnte vielleicht ein Grund von vielen sein, das einige Menschen am Grübeln sind, wenn sie Menschen in Tarnanzügen sehe



So sieht das wohl aus.


----------



## Gunnar. (25. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Wer böses sehen *WILL* - wird böses finden- auch wenn nichts da ist.


----------



## dieteraalland (25. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

@ralle du bist ein fuchs #6

mit einem beitrag, so eine resonanz |rolleyes
da sieht man, das anglerboard lebt :m


aber denn noch:
ich geh ans wasser wie es mir gefällt , 
in meiner freizeit schreibt mir keiner vor, wie ich mich kleide #d
auch eine angelvereinssatzung nicht |gr:, 
da ließe ich es auf einen rechtsverdreher austausch vor justizia ankommen |smash:


----------



## Blauzahn (25. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> @ralle du bist ein fuchs #6
> 
> mit einem beitrag, so eine resonanz |rolleyes
> da sieht man, das anglerboard lebt :m




und ich denke...
_der beisst nich, der will doch nur spielen_

oder anders:
Mal gucken, wie lang die Bude brennt 

Was mich bei der ganzen Diskussion um die "Kledage" fürchterlich wurmt, ist die Vielzahl der Beteiligten.
Jeder hat irgendwas beizutragen - ist ja auch ok...
aber, 
bei den m.M.n. wichtigen Dingen, findet sich ein armseeliges Häuflein zusammen.

Anscheinend ist der Schmerz bei der Klamottenwahl größer, als bei den grundlegenden Dingen 
die Zukunft der Angler in Deutschland betreffend.
Da kann man dann zwar mit voller Tarnmontur am Wasser sitzen oder rumspatzieren - weil es ja ein Grundrecht ist, aber eben net mehr Angeln so wie man es kennt |bla:

Heine schrieb
_Denk ich Deutschland in der Nacht..._


----------



## Wegberger (25. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Hallo,

kurz OT:



> die Zukunft der Angler in Deutschland


Gibt es nicht  - gibt den DAFV!


----------



## Blauzahn (25. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kurz OT:
> 
> ...



Was soll der geneigte Leser deinen Zeilen entnehmen?

Doppelt verneint bedeutet ja...
oder worauf wolltest du hinaus?


----------



## dieteraalland (25. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

ich denke mal, wir haben viel größere baustellen in der deutschen anglerwelt #q
als die frage, wer darf was am wasser anziehen  #c

siehe: 
nachtangel verbot bw., kommendes schleppangel verbot in mec.pom. aal management,kormorane.
nur einige problemzonen.
wer weis was noch alles kommt ;+


----------



## aalex (25. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> ich denke mal, wir haben viel größere baustellen in der deutschen anglerwelt #q
> als die frage, wer darf was am wasser anziehen  #c
> 
> siehe:
> ...


Richtig#6


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Na prima.

Die einen wollen den Dresscode diktieren und der andere die zu dikutierenden Themen. Wann dürfen wir zum Appell antreten und im Gleichschritt marschieren? Ist es schon wieder so weit?


----------



## dieteraalland (25. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Andal schrieb:


> Na prima.
> 
> Die einen wollen den Dresscode diktieren und der andere die zu dikutierenden Themen. Wann dürfen wir zum Appell antreten und im Gleichschritt marschieren? Ist es schon wieder so weit?



ein weiser spruch in deiner signatur #6

nur halte dich auch daran  :m


----------



## Blauzahn (25. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Andal schrieb:


> Na prima.
> 
> Die einen wollen den Dresscode diktieren und der andere die zu dikutierenden Themen. Wann dürfen wir zum Appell antreten und im Gleichschritt marschieren? Ist es schon wieder so weit?



Andal,
dieses Schubladendenken hast du, für mein Dafürhalten nicht nötig, trotzdem aber wirkt dein Beitrag auf mich in die Richtung.

Schade...
Zudem ist genau dein Schlusssatz das, was uns aufhält.
Ein bisschen Diskussion ist o.k., beruhigt ja die Massen und vermittelt das gute Gefühl, in einer freiheitlichen und demokratischen Gesellschaft.
Alles ist gut, denn ich kann ja meine Meinung sagen...
auch wenns nur um die Klamotten beim Angeln geht.

...
wie war das mit dem Opium fürs Volk?

|kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Es tut mir leid, wenn ich etwas ins Kraut geballert habe. Aber ich bin im Moment etwas angefressen.

Mir geht dieses ständige "wir müssen...", dieser Drang nach Gleichmacherei dermaßen auf den Zünder. Ich gehe deswegen so gerne anglen, weil ich da ich sein kann. Ganz alleine und nur für mich. Ich bin kein Herdenmensch und auch ein ziemlich lausiger Teamplayer. Ist einfach mal so.


----------



## Blauzahn (25. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Andal schrieb:


> Mir geht dieses ständige "wir müssen...",



...
immer ne Frage der Perspektive

Für mich wird aus dem "wir müssen..."
ein "wir könnten..."


Beim Rest bin ich bei dir
|wavey:


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Mach ein "sie können uns..." draus dann passt es endgültig.


----------



## vollkoma (25. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Vollkomener Schwachsinn !!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Was mich bei der ganzen Diskussion um die "Kledage" fürchterlich wurmt, ist die Vielzahl der Beteiligten.
> Jeder hat irgendwas beizutragen - ist ja auch ok...
> aber,
> bei den m.M.n. wichtigen Dingen, findet sich ein armseeliges Häuflein zusammen.
> ...



q.e.d.


----------



## ha.jo (26. März 2013)

*AW: Verbot für Angeln in Tarnklamotten*

Die Frage ist doch einfach.
  Welche Ereignisse verknüpft ein Teil der Gesellschaft mit dem äußeren Erscheinungsbild.
  Dabei geht es um die erste Wertung, richtig und angemessen muss diese nicht sein.
  Falsch aber auch nicht.
  Die Erlebnisse, besonders in der älteren Generation bleiben, verunsichern auch heute noch oder wecken alte, längst verdrängte Ereignisse.
  Woher kommt Flecktarn, welche Erlebnisse werden damit verbunden und heutiges Unbehagen teilweise  erweckt.
  In der jüngeren Gesellschaft spielt der Kleidungsstil und assoziieren damit eine wesentlich größere Rolle.
  Meine Tochter, angefragt auf diese Thematik wunderte sich etwas.
  Längst Thema in ihrer Altersgruppe.
  Ein Beispiel. Ob Flecktarn, Frisur, andere Stile bei Klamotten.
http://www.fashion-talks.de/images/Unterrichtsmaterial_Grundschulen.pdf
  Da beginnt es in der heutigen Gesellschaft schon.|kopfkrat
  Man kann sich jetzt die Frage stellen, Warum oder Wieso? 



> Zitat: Ralle24
> Das Gewässer hat rundum einen stark frequentierten Wanderweg. Passanten haben sich wohl über die "militärisch" gekleideten Personen gewundert, in einem Fall wohl sogar die Polizei informiert, weil sie an irgendeine Aktion mit rechtsradikalem/militärischen Hintergrund geglaubt haben.An den Vereinsvorstand sind wohl auch Beschwerden gerichtet worden, weil sich manche Spaziergänger angesichts der vollgetarnten Gestalten unwohl fühlten.
> Genaues weiß ich da aber nicht.


Man kann viel schwafeln, wenn der TE nichts Genaues weiß ist eine mögliche Analyse der dortigen Probleme eh hinfällig.
  Unnötig geschürte Aufregung für nichts.
  Es sei, der Beweggrund und Sinn, war ein völlig anderer.


----------

